# NF Giveaway's Thread V7



## Juli (Jul 30, 2012)

*NF Giveaway's Thread V7*

Rules​1. No taking more then *3* items at a time. One set counts as two items so remember that when grabbing. If more is taken then three one or however many will be deleted from your post.

2. Don't spam the thread. If you want something specific go to a shop or ask for it in the .

3. You must wait *24 hours* meaning 1 whole day to grab other stuff. If you do not wait the 24 hour limit then your post will be deleted. 

4. If someone took an item but hasn't used it within 48 hours then you're free to grab it. 

5. When taking something make sure you only quote what you are taking and not the whole post. 

6. Post your work and your work only. I don't care if you say to rep and credit the person who made it. If you didn't make it then you shouldn't be posting it. Thieving others work could result in a ban.

7. Don't spam. 

If you dont want to see me coming in the thread and saying stuff then follow the rules and that wont happen. its just that simple.  


Have fun and happy shopping 

Link to old thread​


----------



## santanico (Jul 30, 2012)

taking             .


----------



## Synn (Jul 30, 2012)

*[Reposting] Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Kid (Jul 30, 2012)

Rep if taking


----------



## Riley F. (Jul 30, 2012)

@Joo, 150 x 200?


----------



## Billie (Jul 30, 2012)

MrBuu said:


> @Joo, 150 x 200?


----------



## Riley F. (Jul 30, 2012)

Joo said:


>



Thanks alot ^^


----------



## mali (Jul 30, 2012)

_Rep if taking_​


----------



## Kid (Jul 30, 2012)

Rep if taking


----------



## LyndenJournoud (Jul 30, 2012)

Taking

I have to spread first​


----------



## Kid (Jul 30, 2012)

Rep if taking


----------



## Fay (Jul 30, 2012)

Taking these :33! I'm 24hd right now, will rep asap!


----------



## Billie (Jul 30, 2012)

*Rep if Taking*




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (Jul 30, 2012)

​ 
_Rep if taking_​


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 30, 2012)

Synn said:


> *[Reposting] Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Taking. Shall rep when able. :33


----------



## Misao (Jul 30, 2012)

​


----------



## Maple (Jul 30, 2012)

_Rep if taking_

​


----------



## Soul King (Jul 30, 2012)

_Rep if taking_

​


----------



## Delicious (Jul 30, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## santanico (Jul 30, 2012)

taking, resize please?

nevermind, I'll do it


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jul 31, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



taking     .


----------



## ℛei (Jul 31, 2012)

Unbearable said:


> _Rep if taking_​



mine taking 

thnx


----------



## zetzume (Jul 31, 2012)

> taking!~~~~~ =3


----------



## Synn (Jul 31, 2012)

prunelle said:


> ​




Thank you.​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 31, 2012)

I need this cutey, thanks


----------



## Kid (Jul 31, 2012)

Rep if taking


----------



## Synn (Jul 31, 2012)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## mali (Jul 31, 2012)

_Rep if taking_​


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 31, 2012)

Taking . Reped.


----------



## Billie (Jul 31, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Jul 31, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Jul 31, 2012)

*Rep if taking*









​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Jul 31, 2012)

*Rep if taking*






​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Jul 31, 2012)

*Rep if taking*







​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anarch (Jul 31, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



Taking thanks


----------



## Tsukuyo (Jul 31, 2012)

150 x 200?


----------



## Dei (Jul 31, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You know the artist for this?


----------



## Billie (Jul 31, 2012)

Tsukuyo said:


> 150 x 200?


----------



## Tsukuyo (Jul 31, 2012)

Crap crap crap gotta spread D:
Thanks~


----------



## Delicious (Jul 31, 2012)

Dei said:


> You know the artist for this?


----------



## Zenith (Jul 31, 2012)

taking  **


----------



## Santí (Jul 31, 2012)

Taking this. Repped.


----------



## ? (Jul 31, 2012)

Unbearable said:


> _Rep if taking_​





Soul King said:


> _Rep if taking_
> 
> ​



Taking              .


----------



## Santí (Jul 31, 2012)

Also taking these two, the one one the right hasn't been used in over 72 hours.

Can I get the first one in 150x150?


----------



## Delicious (Aug 1, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## Chuck (Aug 1, 2012)

Mali said:


> _Rep if taking_​



Dianna Agron? taking 





Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



bow ties  also taking
and stock please


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 1, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep


Yoink!

Have to spread first.


----------



## Stripes (Aug 1, 2012)

*[only rep+]*







*{if you wanna siggy too, just ask}*​


----------



## Billie (Aug 1, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Aug 1, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> bow ties  also taking
> and stock please


----------



## Stripes (Aug 1, 2012)

Synn said:


> Rep if taking
> ​



RS; auto take.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Aug 1, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



Taking Gai.


----------



## Kid (Aug 1, 2012)

Sant? said:


> Also taking these two, the one one the right hasn't been used in over 72 hours.
> 
> Can I get the first one in 150x150?






Here you go broh.


----------



## Kid (Aug 1, 2012)

Rep if taking


----------



## Scizor (Aug 1, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



Stock, please =)


----------



## Billie (Aug 1, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Stock, please =)


----------



## Scizor (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Zoan Marco (Aug 1, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



Taking thanks.


----------



## Vermin (Aug 1, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



taking **


----------



## LyndenJournoud (Aug 1, 2012)

Taking!


----------



## Oturan (Aug 1, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




what is this anime called?


----------



## Hariti (Aug 1, 2012)

Oturan said:


> what is this anime called?



It's a video game called Catherine.


----------



## Misao (Aug 1, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Aug 1, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Aug 1, 2012)

*Rep if taking*

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kanki (Aug 1, 2012)

KidKid said:


> Rep if taking



I'll have this if that's alright? Reps.


----------



## Mochi (Aug 1, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



boah, geil. kriegst du sp?ter, muss erst verteilen


----------



## Scizor (Aug 1, 2012)

​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Araragi (Aug 1, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Rep if taking, please​




where do you see that episode/whatever it is?​


----------



## Imagine (Aug 2, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Rep if taking, please



Thanks taking. Can i get 125x125 pls?


----------



## Vash (Aug 2, 2012)

NatsuDragneel said:


> where do you see that episode/whatever it is?



It's from Naruto SD, episode 18.


----------



## Kid (Aug 2, 2012)

Rep if taking


----------



## ? (Aug 2, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Taking                             .


----------



## Kid (Aug 2, 2012)

Rep if taking


----------



## Vice (Aug 2, 2012)

Taking. Will rep when possible.


----------



## Synn (Aug 2, 2012)

prunelle said:


> ​



I'll take this. :3

Need to spread


----------



## mali (Aug 2, 2012)

_Rep if taking_​


----------



## Billie (Aug 2, 2012)

*Rep if taking*

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 2, 2012)

>



Resize, please                                 .


----------



## Delicious (Aug 2, 2012)

Just rep


----------



## Kid (Aug 2, 2012)

Rep if taking


----------



## Sunako (Aug 2, 2012)

Takiiiiing, I want a sig too X3


----------



## Zoan Marco (Aug 2, 2012)

Delicious said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​





Joo said:


> [/IMG]
> Rep if taking, please​




Taking thanks.

Gotta spread Delicious.​


----------



## Chuck (Aug 2, 2012)

KidKid said:


> Rep if taking



resize to 150 X 150 please


----------



## Kid (Aug 2, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> resize to 150 X 150 please





Here you go


----------



## Chuck (Aug 2, 2012)

KidKid said:


> Here you go



thanks, you've been repped


----------



## mali (Aug 2, 2012)

_Rep if taking_​


----------



## Kanki (Aug 2, 2012)

It took me about a month to find an avatar I wanted, then KidKid goes and makes 3 that I really want within 48 hours


----------



## Sera (Aug 2, 2012)

Stripes said:


> *[only rep+]*
> 
> ​



Stock please. :33



Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please



170 x 170 please?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 2, 2012)

Stripes said:


> *[only rep+]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


zomfg, repped

not taking any, but stocks on all please 






prunelle said:


>


2 Samus ones taking, if available

can you do em 150x150 ?


----------



## Kanki (Aug 2, 2012)

What's a stock?


----------



## Sera (Aug 2, 2012)

^ It's the original picture or render that the avatar/set was made from.


----------



## Synn (Aug 2, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​


----------



## Vermin (Aug 2, 2012)

KidKid said:


> Rep if taking



taking 

can i get a 150X150 re-size?


----------



## Slayer (Aug 2, 2012)

Mali said:


> _Rep if taking_​



Taking.


----------



## Misao (Aug 2, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Resize, please                                 .


----------



## Mar Azul (Aug 2, 2012)

KidKid said:


> Rep if taking





Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



Taking. Thank you.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 3, 2012)

Synn said:


> [/CENTER]



Taking this lol.


----------



## Stripes (Aug 3, 2012)

Sunako said:


> Takiiiiing, I want a sig too X3





If you need something diff. or whatever don't be afraid to ask. 



Sera said:


> Stock please. :33







Fluttershy said:


> zomfg, repped
> 
> not taking any, but stocks on all please ?



Thanks darling, messaged them all to you. ;')


----------



## Synn (Aug 3, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Taking, 24'd so I'll get back to you with the rep.



Raiden claimed it first. :33


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Aug 3, 2012)

KidKid said:


> Rep if taking



resize to 150 X 150 please


----------



## Shaz (Aug 3, 2012)

Synn said:


> Raiden claimed it first. :33




 didn't see it


Raiden


----------



## Billie (Aug 3, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Aug 3, 2012)

*Rep if taking*

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shaz (Aug 3, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​




Can I have this in a dotted border?


Repped.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Aug 3, 2012)

_*Rep if taking.*_​


----------



## Kid (Aug 3, 2012)

Zoroark said:


> taking
> 
> can i get a 150X150 re-size?








Polat Alemdar said:


> resize to 150 X 150 please





Here ya go


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Aug 3, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> _*Rep if taking.*_​



taking   .


----------



## Muse (Aug 3, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



taking thanks


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Aug 3, 2012)

KidKid said:


> Here ya go



Thanks Pal,you have been repped.


----------



## Mirrow (Aug 3, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Thanks


----------



## Kid (Aug 3, 2012)

Rep if taking


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 3, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ;​





SaishuSoda said:


> ​



alrighty    .

EDIT: I'll hit you up tomorrow Saishu, 24'd for now.


----------



## mali (Aug 3, 2012)

_Rep if taking_​


----------



## Mochi (Aug 3, 2012)

Mine, will rep you later.


----------



## Billie (Aug 3, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Can I have this in a dotted border?
> 
> 
> Repped.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 3, 2012)

*Just rep*

​


----------



## Scizor (Aug 3, 2012)

​
Rep if taking, please =)


----------



## santanico (Aug 3, 2012)

rep/cred optional​


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 3, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> _*Rep if taking.*_​



Taking.
**


----------



## Vice (Aug 3, 2012)

150x200?


----------



## Delicious (Aug 4, 2012)

Vice said:


> 150x200?




couldn't find the psd so had to do it again.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Aug 4, 2012)

Starr said:


> rep/cred optional



taking   .


----------



## Sunako (Aug 4, 2012)

Stripes said:


> If you need something diff. or whatever don't be afraid to ask.



Thank you, it's fucking amazing~!


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 4, 2012)

taking                                       .


----------



## Synn (Aug 4, 2012)

^ You do realize you can be banned for wearing that now, don't you?


----------



## Vermin (Aug 4, 2012)

_rep if taking_



​


----------



## Synn (Aug 4, 2012)

^ Did you really make those?


----------



## Vermin (Aug 4, 2012)

yes


----------



## Synn (Aug 4, 2012)

Okay, just making sure. :33

Nice work, btw. :3


----------



## Vermin (Aug 4, 2012)

thank you 

photoshop is a lifesaver


----------



## Synn (Aug 4, 2012)

Photoshop is the greatest thing since the Big Bang 

Okay, I'll shut up now


----------



## Vermin (Aug 4, 2012)

it's alright 
if you don't believe me i could always show you some more :33


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Aug 4, 2012)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please



Taking. Can you make it 125x125?

Oh, and btw, where is this from?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 4, 2012)

HeLLzRoLLinG said:


> Taking. Can you make it 125x125?
> 
> Oh, and btw, where is this from?



Sure, here:
​
But I'm not sure which episode/movie that scene is from specifically, sorry.


----------



## ℛei (Aug 4, 2012)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please =)



taking thanks


----------



## VoDe (Aug 4, 2012)

any chances to get this 150x200?


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 4, 2012)

Taking. Reped.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Aug 4, 2012)

Scizor said:


> ]
> 
> Rep if taking, please =)​






Starr said:


> rep/cred optional​



Taking those.​


----------



## Kid (Aug 4, 2012)

Rep if taking


----------



## Ghost (Aug 4, 2012)

KidKid said:


> Rep if taking



150 x 150


----------



## Kid (Aug 4, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> 150 x 150





Here you go


----------



## Kid (Aug 4, 2012)

Rep if taking


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Aug 4, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Sure, here:
> ​
> But I'm not sure which episode/movie that scene is from specifically, sorry.



Oh, it's okay. And thanks. You've been repped.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 4, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


----------



## Stripes (Aug 4, 2012)

*[+rep & cred please]*




​


----------



## Araragi (Aug 4, 2012)

Stripes said:


> *[+rep & cred please]*
> 
> 
> ​




minee thnx​


----------



## Kanki (Aug 4, 2012)

KidKid said:


> Rep if taking



150x150 and 200x200?


----------



## ? (Aug 4, 2012)

Delicious said:


> *Rep if taking*



Taking               .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 4, 2012)

Delicious said:


> *Rep if taking*


taking, repped




post more Bane avis people please :33


----------



## Revolution (Aug 4, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Just rep



Taking these


----------



## Flynn (Aug 4, 2012)

Scizor said:


> [
> 
> Rep if taking, please =)



Taking, rep coming. :33


----------



## CandyCocaine (Aug 5, 2012)

Stripes said:


> *[+rep & cred please]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking!  +rep

Oh and can I get a stock?


----------



## Stripes (Aug 5, 2012)

*@CC*


----------



## Delicious (Aug 5, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 5, 2012)

What anime is that? 



Starr said:


> rep/cred optional​



Taking.


----------



## Sera (Aug 5, 2012)

Rep and cred if taking


​


----------



## Plush (Aug 5, 2012)

Delicious said:
			
		

> *Rep if taking*




_Taking. Thank you. _


----------



## Plush (Aug 5, 2012)

Stripes said:
			
		

> ​




_And this also. 

Repped. 

Can I get it 150 x 150, please? _


----------



## Billie (Aug 5, 2012)

*Rep if taking*

​


----------



## Delicious (Aug 5, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> What anime is that?
> 
> 
> 
> Taking.



Sword Art Online


----------



## Kid (Aug 5, 2012)

Rep if taking


----------



## Hariti (Aug 5, 2012)

_*Rep if taking*_

​


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 5, 2012)

>



taking

which series are the first two from?


----------



## Hariti (Aug 5, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> taking
> 
> which series are the first two from?



Both are from a doujin game Touhou Project.


----------



## Shaz (Aug 5, 2012)

Taking this. Repped.


----------



## Stripes (Aug 5, 2012)

Plush said:


> _And this also.
> 
> Repped.
> 
> Can I get it 150 x 150, please? _







Didn't know if you wanted a pretty sig or something sexy, but if you want something else lemme know kay.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 5, 2012)

Delicious said:


> *Rep if taking*



Takeeenn


----------



## mali (Aug 5, 2012)

_Rep if taking_ ​


----------



## ? (Aug 5, 2012)

Hariti said:


> _*Rep if taking*_​


Taking              .


----------



## Kid (Aug 5, 2012)

Rep if taking


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 5, 2012)

>



Taking. Can I get thin black border for both sig & ava?


Taking


----------



## Santí (Aug 5, 2012)

Mali said:


> _Rep if taking_ ​



Taking this.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 5, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


----------



## Rima (Aug 5, 2012)

Mali said:


> _Rep if taking_ ​



Taking. 



Delicious said:


> *Rep if taking*



Taking. Stock?


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Aug 5, 2012)

Delicious said:


> *Rep if taking*



Taking these two. Can I get the Kakuzu avatar in 125x125?

Already repped you.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 5, 2012)

Rima said:


> Taking.
> 
> 
> 
> Taking. Stock?






HeLLzRoLLinG said:


> Taking these two. Can I get the Kakuzu avatar in 125x125?
> 
> Already repped you.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 5, 2012)

Delicious said:


> *Rep if taking*



Stock, please. =)


----------



## Delicious (Aug 5, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Stock, please. =)


----------



## Velocity (Aug 5, 2012)

*

Can I have the stock for this, please?*


----------



## Delicious (Aug 5, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Can I have the stock for this, please?



Here you go :33


----------



## santanico (Aug 5, 2012)

​


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 5, 2012)

Starr said:


> ​





Delicious said:


> *Rep if taking*


hi   hi   hi


----------



## Stripes (Aug 5, 2012)

Mali said:


> _Rep if taking_ ​



Why hasn't this been obtained, people are crazy. Totally taking.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Aug 5, 2012)

Forgot to say thanks lol. Thanks.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 5, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Here you go :33



Thanks. I'd rep you but even we get 24'd.


----------



## santanico (Aug 5, 2012)

^I'll rep for you


----------



## santanico (Aug 5, 2012)

ane said:


>



mine                .


----------



## CandyCocaine (Aug 6, 2012)

Mali said:


> _Rep if taking_ ​





Stripes said:


> Why hasn't this been obtained, people are crazy. Totally taking.



Beat me too it..

Can I get a stock?


----------



## Kid (Aug 6, 2012)

Rep if taking


----------



## Hariti (Aug 6, 2012)

Taking this.Gotta spread >.<


----------



## Billie (Aug 6, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Billie (Aug 6, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Aug 6, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Aug 6, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Aug 6, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hariti (Aug 6, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Edited the last post,taking these two.


----------



## Plush (Aug 6, 2012)

*Rep if taking~​*



*Spoiler*: __ 







​


----------



## Plush (Aug 6, 2012)

*Rep if taking~​*



*Spoiler*: _Miniature sigs_ 







​


----------



## Billie (Aug 6, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*​


Stock, please.


----------



## Plush (Aug 6, 2012)

Joo said:


> Stock, please.





​


----------



## Imagine (Aug 6, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



I'll take this.


----------



## Stripes (Aug 6, 2012)

*{+rep & cred please}*




​


----------



## Harard (Aug 6, 2012)

Plush said:


> ​



I'm saving this one. Rep you when I can Plushie.


----------



## Imagine (Aug 6, 2012)

Stripes said:


> *{+rep & cred please}*
> 
> 
> ​




Gotta have this.​


----------



## CandyCocaine (Aug 6, 2012)

Stripes said:


> *{+rep & cred please}*
> 
> 
> ​



omg omg yes. I think i need to spread tho


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 6, 2012)

mine, thank you <3


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 6, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking.24'ed


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 6, 2012)

Delicious said:


> *Rep if taking*



Taking       .


----------



## Kid (Aug 6, 2012)

Rep if taking


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Aug 6, 2012)

KidKid said:


> Rep if taking



Resize to 150 x 150 please.


----------



## Kid (Aug 6, 2012)

Polat Alemdar said:


> Resize to 150 x 150 please.





Here you go


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Aug 6, 2012)

KidKid said:


> Here you go



Thanks Pal.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Aug 6, 2012)

KidKid said:


> Rep if taking



Taking. Can I get it in 150x150?

Already repped you.


----------



## Shaz (Aug 6, 2012)

KidKid said:


> Rep if taking




I'll take it. Can I have it in 150x150.

Also if it isn't much to ask, can I get the border changed to a dotted border?


If there's some stock left for this, I'll appreciate it if I could also have that.



Thanks bro, repped.


----------



## Prototype (Aug 6, 2012)

Taking, thank you.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 6, 2012)

Delicious said:


> *Rep if taking*



TOTALLY MINE!


----------



## Maple (Aug 6, 2012)

_Rep if taking_

​


----------



## Plush (Aug 7, 2012)

_Miiiine, thank you. _


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 7, 2012)

Stock?


----------



## Plush (Aug 7, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Stock?



_PM'ed. _


----------



## Kid (Aug 7, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> I'll take it. Can I have it in 150x150.
> 
> Also if it isn't much to ask, can I get the border changed to a dotted border?
> 
> ...





I'll PM you the stock later bro


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 7, 2012)

>



taking

need to spread

if ls doesn't use that in 48hr, i'm taking it


----------



## Kid (Aug 7, 2012)

Rep if taking


----------



## Ghost (Aug 7, 2012)

KidKid said:


> Rep if taking



150 x 150 please. :33


----------



## Kid (Aug 7, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> 150 x 150 please. :33





Here you go broh


----------



## Billie (Aug 7, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kid (Aug 7, 2012)

Rep if taking


----------



## Kanki (Aug 7, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> 150 x 150 please. :33



I'm gonna be watching you like a hawk for the next 48 hours


----------



## Metaro (Aug 7, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



Taking pek.


----------



## Hero (Aug 7, 2012)

Unbearable said:


> _Rep if taking_
> ​


​Can I get this in 170 x 170 as well

taking.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 7, 2012)

KidKid said:


> Rep if taking


taking, 150x150 please




KidKid said:


> Rep if taking


taking, 150x150 please


----------



## Kid (Aug 7, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> taking, 150x150 please
> 
> 
> taking, 150x150 please






Here you go


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 7, 2012)

thank you


----------



## Maple (Aug 7, 2012)

Hero said:


> Can I get this in 170 x 170 as well
> 
> taking.



​
_Here you go._


----------



## santanico (Aug 7, 2012)

*Rurouni Kenshin kinema ban*
​


----------



## santanico (Aug 7, 2012)

​


----------



## Zoan Marco (Aug 7, 2012)

KidKid said:


> Rep if taking



Resize please.


----------



## Soul King (Aug 7, 2012)

_Rep if taking_

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fay (Aug 7, 2012)

Unbearable said:


> _Rep if taking_
> 
> ​





Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*
> 
> ​



Taking these :33!


----------



## Delicious (Aug 7, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Aug 7, 2012)

Delicious said:


> *Rep if taking*



taking      .


----------



## Imagine (Aug 7, 2012)

Starr said:


> *Rurouni Kenshin kinema ban*
> ​




Taking this.​


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 8, 2012)

Delicious said:


> *Rep if taking*


Taking     <3


----------



## Hariti (Aug 8, 2012)

_*Rep if taking*_

​


----------



## Kid (Aug 8, 2012)

Zoan Marco said:


> Resize please.







HeLLzRoLLinG said:


> Taking. Can I get it in 150x150?
> 
> Already repped you.





Here ya'll go


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 8, 2012)

ty                                        .


----------



## Araragi (Aug 8, 2012)

NatsuDragneel said:


> taking.....must spread



actually nvm I'll delete the post



Hariti said:


> _*Rep if taking*_
> ​




i'm taking this though, repped


----------



## Kid (Aug 8, 2012)

Rep if taking


----------



## Billie (Aug 8, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Aug 8, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 8, 2012)

>


ty                                 .


----------



## Shaz (Aug 8, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​




Taking, dotted border please.


----------



## Lavender (Aug 8, 2012)

Mali said:


> ​



Taking this one, repped.


----------



## Billie (Aug 8, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Billie (Aug 8, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Aug 8, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Aug 8, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



Taking. Can I get a thin black border around it and the stock?


----------



## Billie (Aug 8, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Taking, dotted border please.


 



HeLLzRoLLinG said:


> Taking. Can I get a thin black border around it and the stock?


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Aug 8, 2012)

Joo said:


>



Thanks so much!


----------



## Hariti (Aug 8, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



Taking this one,but I need to spread.
Edit:And now I'm 24'd,will rep you asap.


----------



## Plush (Aug 8, 2012)

_Taking. Thank you. :33_​


----------



## Lavender (Aug 8, 2012)

Unbearable said:


> _Rep if taking_​



Taking this. Rep will be given.


----------



## Billie (Aug 8, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Aug 8, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hellohi (Aug 8, 2012)

Taking this


----------



## Anarch (Aug 8, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



Taking , thanks


----------



## Kid (Aug 8, 2012)

Rep if taking


----------



## Rima (Aug 8, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*​





Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



Taking       .


Taking this too. 

Please resize.


----------



## Soul King (Aug 8, 2012)

_Rep if taking_

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Soul King (Aug 8, 2012)

_Rep if taking_

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Plush (Aug 8, 2012)

_Mine. 

Thank you. _


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Aug 8, 2012)

KidKid said:


> Rep if taking



Taking this 
resize to 125x125 please and can I get the stock


----------



## SaishuSoda (Aug 8, 2012)

*Rep if taking.*​


----------



## Soul King (Aug 8, 2012)

_Rep if taking_

​


----------



## Delicious (Aug 8, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> *Rep if taking.*​



Thank you.


----------



## Soul King (Aug 8, 2012)

Rima said:


> Please resize.


Sorry I missed you.


----------



## Gin (Aug 8, 2012)

Taking, repped.


----------



## Mar Azul (Aug 8, 2012)

Soul King said:


> _Rep if taking_
> ​





Soul King said:


> _Rep if taking_
> ​



Resize Please. Thank you


----------



## Soul King (Aug 8, 2012)

Mar Azul said:


> Resize Please. Thank you


----------



## Metaro (Aug 8, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> *Rep if taking.*​



taking ....


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 9, 2012)

_*Rep if taking*_


​


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Aug 9, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> *Rep if taking.*​



taking    .


----------



## Billie (Aug 9, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Aug 9, 2012)

*Rep if taking*

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## αce (Aug 9, 2012)

taking thanks


----------



## KohZa (Aug 9, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> *Rep if taking.*​


taking this one


----------



## Ghost (Aug 9, 2012)

Soul King said:


> _Rep if taking_​



taking. 150 x 150 please.


----------



## Soul King (Aug 9, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> taking. 150 x 150 please.





Don't forget to rep. :33


----------



## Imagine (Aug 9, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> *Rep if taking.*​



I'll take this.


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 9, 2012)

Taking reped. Can I get 200x200?



Taking reped. Can I get 200x200?


----------



## Billie (Aug 9, 2012)

*Rep if taking*
​


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 9, 2012)

Which anime is this?


----------



## Billie (Aug 9, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Which anime is this?


Binbougami ga!


----------



## Plush (Aug 9, 2012)

_Taking. Can I have it in 150 x 200, please? :33



Must spread. _


----------



## Billie (Aug 9, 2012)

Plush said:


> _Taking. Can I have it in 150 x 200, please? :33
> Must spread. _


----------



## zetzume (Aug 9, 2012)

>


taking~~~~~~~~  Thank you. =))


----------



## Kid (Aug 9, 2012)

Last Samurai said:


> Taking reped. Can I get 200x200?
> 
> 
> 
> ...







ZeroWolf123 said:


> Taking this
> resize to 125x125 please and can I get the stock





I don't have the stock anymore , I will send it to you when I find it.


----------



## Kid (Aug 9, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


----------



## Gin (Aug 9, 2012)

Taking.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 9, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



repping. 10/char


----------



## Plush (Aug 9, 2012)

*Rep if taking~​*




*Spoiler*: __ 






​


----------



## Plush (Aug 9, 2012)

*Rep if taking~​*

​


----------



## Kid (Aug 9, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


----------



## Stripes (Aug 9, 2012)

*[if you're taking, only take in sets. +rep & cred please.]*




















​


----------



## Silence (Aug 9, 2012)

Last Samurai said:


> Taking reped. Can I get 200x200?


----------



## Soul King (Aug 9, 2012)

_Rep if taking_

​


----------



## Soul King (Aug 9, 2012)

_Rep if taking_

​


----------



## Soul King (Aug 9, 2012)

_Rep if taking_
​


----------



## Delicious (Aug 9, 2012)

*Rep & Cred if taking*






​


----------



## Maple (Aug 9, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*



_Takinggg _



_Thank you._


----------



## santanico (Aug 9, 2012)

Soul King said:


>



taking               .


----------



## SaishuSoda (Aug 9, 2012)

*Rep if taking.*​


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Aug 9, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> ]
> 
> *Rep if taking.*​



taking 

need to spread


----------



## santanico (Aug 9, 2012)

taking this as well, thanks


----------



## Raiden (Aug 9, 2012)

Will rep tomorrow.


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Aug 9, 2012)

Taking these two...Rep +


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Aug 10, 2012)

KidKid said:


> I don't have the stock anymore , I will send it to you when I find it.



Thanks, looks good


----------



## Plush (Aug 10, 2012)

_
Oh my gosh. Mine, mine, mine!  


Must spread. _​


----------



## Silence (Aug 10, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> Rep if taking.


Taking this one.


----------



## Whitebeard (Aug 10, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> *Rep if taking.*​


Thanks              .


Stripes said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Can you make me a 150x150 version of that avatar?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 10, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*
> 
> ​



what is this from?


----------



## Shaz (Aug 10, 2012)

KidKid said:


> *Rep if taking*




Taking this, can I get it without the border please?

Edit: Must spread 




NatsuDragneel said:


> what is this from?



Hyouka.


----------



## Kid (Aug 10, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


----------



## Billie (Aug 10, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 10, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



taking already repped


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 10, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> ​


I take this one. Could I have the stock as well, please? Furthermore, I will have to rep you later, since I'm 24'd.


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 10, 2012)

Soul King said:


> ​



Resize, please.

Thanks.


----------



## Stripes (Aug 10, 2012)

Whitebeard said:


> Can you make me a 150x150 version of that avatar?


----------



## SaishuSoda (Aug 10, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> I take this one. Could I have the stock as well, please? Furthermore, I will have to rep you later, since I'm 24'd.


Here's the .


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 10, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> *Rep if taking.*​


Hiya.


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 10, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> Here's the .


Thank you very much


----------



## Soul King (Aug 10, 2012)

ghstwrld said:


> Resize, please.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Gin (Aug 10, 2012)

Stripes said:


> *[if you're taking, only take in sets. +rep & cred please.]*
> 
> 
> ​


Taking, could you resize the avi to 150x150 please?


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 10, 2012)

*REP & CREDIT PLEASE*


​


----------



## santanico (Aug 10, 2012)

yoink                   .


----------



## Scizor (Aug 10, 2012)

Kelsey said:


> *REP & CREDIT PLEASE*​



Stock, please =)


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 10, 2012)

*Rep if taking*

​


----------



## Austin (Aug 10, 2012)

you know I had too.... 

taking.


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 10, 2012)

Junior size.


----------



## Austin (Aug 10, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Junior size.



thanks! pek


----------



## Stripes (Aug 10, 2012)

Gin said:


> Taking, could you resize the avi to 150x150 please?





There you go darling~


----------



## Gin (Aug 11, 2012)

Stripes said:


> There you go darling~


Thank you so much.   

Will rep tomorrow and cred when I use.


----------



## Billie (Aug 11, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Stock, please =)


----------



## Stripes (Aug 11, 2012)

*[+rep will do~]*






((if any of you liked my work that I posted, I finally made a  so if you wanna request or anything. ))​


----------



## Santí (Aug 11, 2012)

Taking these two.


----------



## Billie (Aug 11, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 11, 2012)

LETS GET SOME NOSTALGIA IN HERE

*REP & CRED PLEASE*


​


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 11, 2012)

*REP & CRED PLEASE* 





​


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 11, 2012)

*REP & CRED PLEASE* 


​


----------



## Scizor (Aug 11, 2012)

​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Billie (Aug 11, 2012)

*Rep if taking*







​


----------



## Billie (Aug 11, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 11, 2012)

Kelsey said:


> *REP & CRED PLEASE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking the Angemon and two Wargreymons (sorry I can't delete the other avatars in the quote; phone is going weird), thanks!


----------



## Riley F. (Aug 11, 2012)

Kelsey said:


> *REP & CREDIT PLEASE*
> ​



150 x 200?


----------



## Delicious (Aug 11, 2012)

*Rep if taking*

​


----------



## Austin (Aug 11, 2012)

Delicious said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​





Taking, Can I get you to resize it to junior?


----------



## Delicious (Aug 11, 2012)

Austin said:


> Taking, Can I get you to resize it to junior?


----------



## Austin (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Riley F. (Aug 11, 2012)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please



Stock for this?


----------



## Melodie (Aug 11, 2012)

Scizor said:


> ​




Taking this, thanks.​​


----------



## Scizor (Aug 11, 2012)

MrBuu said:


> Stock for this?


----------



## Nello (Aug 11, 2012)

Kelsey said:


> LETS GET SOME NOSTALGIA IN HERE
> 
> *REP & CRED PLEASE*
> ​





Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please





Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taking :33


----------



## Mirrow (Aug 11, 2012)

Kelsey said:


> *REP & CRED PLEASE* ​



Thanks          .


----------



## Metaro (Aug 11, 2012)

Kelsey said:


> *REP & CRED PLEASE*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



my FAVORITE DIGIMON , I'm taking them .
Also may I have an avy of the second one?


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Aug 11, 2012)

Kelsey said:


> *REP & CRED PLEASE*
> ​



Taking..Rep +


----------



## Soul King (Aug 12, 2012)

_Rep if taking_


​


----------



## Soul King (Aug 12, 2012)

_Rep if taking_


​


----------



## Psychic (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks Scizor.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Aug 12, 2012)

*Rep if taking.*​


----------



## VoDe (Aug 12, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> *Rep if taking.*​



150x200 pl0x?


----------



## SaishuSoda (Aug 12, 2012)

VoDe said:


> 150x200 pl0x?


----------



## Synn (Aug 12, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 12, 2012)

Soul King said:


> _Rep if taking_​



Taking this one, thank you. Can I have a 150x150 version?


----------



## Soul King (Aug 12, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Taking this one, thank you. Can I have a 150x150 version?


I didn't have the PSD so I had to redo it:


----------



## Chuck (Aug 12, 2012)

Soul King said:


> _Rep if taking_
> ​



150 X 150 please


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 12, 2012)

Metaro said:


> my FAVORITE DIGIMON , I'm taking them .
> Also may I have an avy of the second one?



sure! here you go;


----------



## Soul King (Aug 12, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> 150 X 150 please


 
_Don't forget to rep_ :33


----------



## Synn (Aug 12, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​


----------



## Synn (Aug 12, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Kid (Aug 12, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


One Piece Spoilers


----------



## Chuck (Aug 12, 2012)

Soul King said:


> _Don't forget to rep_ :33



thank you


----------



## Hunter (Aug 12, 2012)

Taking. +rep


----------



## Empathy (Aug 12, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Stock? :33


----------



## Synn (Aug 12, 2012)

Empathy said:


> Stock? :33


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 12, 2012)

thanks                            .


----------



## Synn (Aug 12, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​


----------



## Synn (Aug 12, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Kid (Aug 12, 2012)

*Rep if taking*

Bleach,Naruto,OnePiece Spoilers

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Synn (Aug 12, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Lavender (Aug 12, 2012)

Taking.  Rep has been given.


----------



## Oturan (Aug 12, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



taking minato


----------



## Billie (Aug 12, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


*Spoiler*: _Naruto Manga Spoiler_ 









​


----------



## Billie (Aug 12, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


*Spoiler*: _ Pocket Monster Reburst & One Piece Manga Spoiler_ 








​


----------



## Billie (Aug 12, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


*Spoiler*: _Bleach & Gantz Manga Spoiler_ 








​


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 12, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Bleach & Gantz Manga Spoiler_
> ...



Thanks, but I don't plan on using it anytime soon.. I hope that doesn't bother you


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 12, 2012)

ty                                           .


----------



## Synn (Aug 12, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Billie (Aug 12, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​


Rep and taking.


----------



## Gold Roger (Aug 12, 2012)

KidKid said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> Bleach,Naruto,OnePiece Spoilers
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Taking.



Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ Pocket Monster Reburst & One Piece Manga Spoiler_
> ...



Taking. 

Also, can I get a black border?


----------



## Stripes (Aug 12, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



OH GOSH! DAT PIKACHU!!!

TAKING. Can I also have the stock too Synn? :33


----------



## Synn (Aug 12, 2012)

Stripes said:


> OH GOSH! DAT PIKACHU!!!
> 
> TAKING. Can I also have the stock too Synn? :33


----------



## Billie (Aug 12, 2012)

Gold Roger said:


> Taking.
> 
> Also, can I get a black border?


----------



## Billie (Aug 12, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 12, 2012)

*REP & CRED PLEASE*




​


----------



## Vice (Aug 12, 2012)

Do want.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Aug 12, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​


taking

24'd will rep later


----------



## santanico (Aug 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Naruto manga_


----------



## Austin (Aug 12, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> *Rep if taking.*​





Taking! Thanks!


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 12, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks bro.


----------



## Flynn (Aug 12, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> *Rep if taking.*​



Taking, rep coming. :33


----------



## Scizor (Aug 12, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Do you by any chance know which episode this GIF is from?


----------



## Silence (Aug 12, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Do you by any chance know which episode this GIF is from?



I don't remember exactly what episode it is, but it should be 205, according to comments.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 12, 2012)

Michelle said:


> I don't remember exactly what episode it is, but it should be 205, according to comments.



Thank you =)


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Aug 12, 2012)

*Rep if Taking*


----------



## Billie (Aug 13, 2012)

*Rep if taking*

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 13, 2012)

KidKid said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> Bleach,Naruto,OnePiece Spoilers



Taking this


----------



## Zenith (Aug 13, 2012)

I'd appreciate the stock of this


----------



## Synn (Aug 13, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​


----------



## Saturday (Aug 13, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



taking thanks


----------



## Mochi (Aug 13, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



OMG THANK YOU!


----------



## Juli (Aug 13, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Taking this one. :3
Can't rep you atm David. I have to spread first.


----------



## Synn (Aug 13, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​


----------



## Synn (Aug 13, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Synn (Aug 13, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​


----------



## Synn (Aug 13, 2012)

Juli said:


> Can't rep you atm David. I have to spread first.



No worries, Christine. :33

You already repped me this morning, so it's fine.


----------



## Kid (Aug 13, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


----------



## Ghost (Aug 13, 2012)

KidKid said:


> *Rep if taking*



Awesome, taking.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 13, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking those, thanks


----------



## Synn (Aug 13, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Synn (Aug 13, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anarch (Aug 13, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking thanks.

Who's the red haired chick btw ?


----------



## Synn (Aug 13, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Who's the red haired chick btw ?



It's a card art from Legends of Norrath: The Jarsath Destroyer mini set


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 13, 2012)

*Rep if taking*

​


----------



## Lew (Aug 13, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Taking


----------



## Shaz (Aug 13, 2012)

*Rep if taking*

​


----------



## Chuck (Aug 13, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



taking this 






Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



stock & source please


----------



## Synn (Aug 13, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> stock & source please





i got it from tumblr


----------



## Chuck (Aug 13, 2012)

Synn said:


> i got it from tumblr



that was fast...

anyways, already repped.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Aug 13, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ Pocket Monster Reburst & One Piece Manga Spoiler_
> ...





KidKid said:


> *Rep if taking*



Taking those.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Aug 13, 2012)

KidKid said:


> *Rep if taking*



Taking. Have to spread. Will rep ASAP.


----------



## Synn (Aug 13, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Synn (Aug 13, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Aug 13, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



taking, thanks


----------



## Metaro (Aug 13, 2012)

Kelsey said:


> sure! here you go;



Late reply .
Thank you!


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 13, 2012)

*since no one took any
REP & CRED PLEASE*




​


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 13, 2012)

_*Rep if taking*_

​


----------



## Delicious (Aug 13, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​


taking                                        .


----------



## Raiden (Aug 13, 2012)

Synn said:


> [/CENTER]



Taking this ;laks df;lakjd


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 13, 2012)

*Rep if taking*

​


----------



## Zenith (Aug 13, 2012)

Synn said:


>



Taking this

I cannot rep you now,but asap I'll do it

You have my word


----------



## Velocity (Aug 13, 2012)

Can I have the stock for this, please?


----------



## Kazeshini (Aug 13, 2012)

Rep if taking


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Aug 14, 2012)

*Rep if taking*

​


----------



## Shaz (Aug 14, 2012)

HeLLzRoLLinG said:


> Rep
> ​




Can I take it borderless please?


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Aug 14, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Can I take it borderless please?



Sure, here you go:


----------



## Plush (Aug 14, 2012)

_Taking, thank you. 


Repped._


----------



## Anarch (Aug 14, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Can I have the stock for this, please?



Synn posted it 




ane said:


>



Taking thanks


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 14, 2012)

When is it safe to wear manga spoiler avas/sigs this week?

Since the chapters were later and all.


----------



## Synn (Aug 14, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> When is it safe to wear manga spoiler avas/sigs this week?
> 
> Since the chapters were later and all.



I asked Dragonus Nesha and he said we have to wait at least 3 more days. That was yesterday, so it should be safe to wear them tomorrow or early on thursday.

However, I would suggest you PM a KL mod before wearing it.


----------



## Billie (Aug 14, 2012)

*Rep if taking*





​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santí (Aug 14, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> When is it safe to wear manga spoiler avas/sigs this week?
> 
> Since the chapters were later and all.



The moment that the Telegrams get cleared of all it's threads, it is safe to wear those sets.


----------



## Billie (Aug 14, 2012)

*Rep if taking*






​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## アストロ (Aug 14, 2012)

any of Kyōko Toshinō ?


----------



## Synn (Aug 14, 2012)

アストロ said:


> any of yoshino kyouko?



wrong thread!

ask here:


----------



## Lmao (Aug 14, 2012)

​


----------



## Amatsukami (Aug 14, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Grabbing the Sage + repped.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 14, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



taking repped


----------



## Synn (Aug 14, 2012)

Amatsukami said:


> Grabbing the Sage + repped.



It was already claimed. :/


----------



## Kid (Aug 14, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


----------



## Billie (Aug 14, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​


----------



## Misao (Aug 14, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Aug 14, 2012)

*Rep if taking*

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 14, 2012)

*JUST REP PLEASE*


​


----------



## Imagine (Aug 14, 2012)

Taking this.


----------



## Riley F. (Aug 14, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stock for this?


----------



## Billie (Aug 14, 2012)

MrBuu said:


> Stock for this?


----------



## Billie (Aug 14, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 14, 2012)

prunelle said:


> ​


Thanks  have to spread first.
Can I have to stock as well, please?


Kelsey said:


> *JUST REP PLEASE*​


All the avas.. so cute pek thank you. Could I have the stocks too?


----------



## Lew (Aug 14, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> _*Rep if taking*_
> ​





SaskeKun said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​


Taking rep when I can



Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Taking repped


----------



## Stripes (Aug 14, 2012)

*[just +rep, yes I'll resize]*




​


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 14, 2012)

Kelsey said:


> *JUST REP PLEASE*
> ​



I am a sucker for wolves, taking. Can I get the stock?


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 14, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Thanks  have to spread first.
> Can I have to stock as well, please?
> All the avas.. so cute pek thank you. Could I have the stocks too?







Alisdragon said:


> I am a sucker for wolves, taking. Can I get the stock?




there you go guys!


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 14, 2012)

Kelsey said:


> there you go guys!


Thank you :33


----------



## Misao (Aug 14, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Thanks  have to spread first.
> Can I have to stock as well, please?



Aqui tens 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 14, 2012)

prunelle said:


> Aqui tens
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Obrigada prunelle


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 14, 2012)

*Rep if taking*

​


----------



## Flynn (Aug 14, 2012)

KidKid said:


> *Rep if taking*



Taking          ~

Damn need to spread.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 15, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​


Hiya


----------



## Synn (Aug 15, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Shaz (Aug 15, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*​





Dotted border please.

Repped.


----------



## Synn (Aug 15, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Dotted border please.
> 
> Repped.



With the border, the file was too big so I had to cut out a few frames.

Let me know if it's still too much.


----------



## Shaz (Aug 15, 2012)

Synn said:


> With the border, the file was too big so I had to cut out a few frames.
> 
> Let me know if it's still too much.




Don't worry, it's great. Thanks


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 15, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​


Taking pek


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Aug 16, 2012)

*Rep if Taking​*


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Aug 16, 2012)

Can I have the stock?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Aug 16, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



taking   .


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 16, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



taking these will repe


----------



## Austin (Aug 16, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*
> 
> ​





Taking (: Repped.


----------



## Ari (Aug 16, 2012)

credit


----------



## Ari (Aug 16, 2012)

credit


----------



## Wez ★ (Aug 16, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*​


 taking.


----------



## Lavender (Aug 16, 2012)

Taking. Rep has been given.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Aug 16, 2012)

Hariti said:


> _*Rep if taking*_​


​ 
really no one took this??? then I will  would love stock if possible


----------



## mali (Aug 16, 2012)

_Rep if taking_


​


----------



## Delicious (Aug 16, 2012)

izzyisozaki said:


> ​
> really no one took this??? then I will  would love stock if possible


----------



## Raiden (Aug 17, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



Gonna take this as well.


----------



## Hariti (Aug 17, 2012)

Mali said:


> _Rep if taking_​


Stock?
**


----------



## Billie (Aug 17, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Distance (Aug 17, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



taking, stock please. thanks.


----------



## Benzaiten (Aug 17, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​


Taking! Do you have the stock?


----------



## Billie (Aug 17, 2012)

Distance said:


> taking, stock please. thanks.






Benzaiten said:


> Taking! Do you have the stock?


----------



## Muse (Aug 17, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



taking thanks


----------



## Billie (Aug 17, 2012)

*Rep if taking*






​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Aug 17, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​




Taking,must spread though.


----------



## Psychic (Aug 17, 2012)

Taking, thanks! repped.


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 17, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​


Taking pek


----------



## Billie (Aug 18, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Aug 18, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prototype (Aug 18, 2012)

Taking.  170x170, please?


----------



## zetzume (Aug 18, 2012)

>



taking~ =3 Thank youu! <3


----------



## Scizor (Aug 18, 2012)

​
Rep and cred if taking, please.


----------



## 666 (Aug 18, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*​



taking, BRO


----------



## Soul King (Aug 18, 2012)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep and cred if taking, please.


Dat Laxus. Can I get it without a border and 150x200? Thank you.


----------



## Ghost (Aug 18, 2012)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep and cred if taking, please.



taking.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 18, 2012)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep and cred if taking, please.


Nabbed, will rep when not 24'd. >:3


----------



## Sunako (Aug 18, 2012)

REP IF TAKING PLEASE.


----------



## Sunako (Aug 18, 2012)

REP IF TAKING PLEASE.


----------



## Ghost (Aug 18, 2012)

Sunako said:


> REP IF TAKING PLEASE.



stock.


----------



## Billie (Aug 18, 2012)

Blackout said:


> Taking.  170x170, please?


----------



## Chuck (Aug 18, 2012)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep and cred if taking, please.



which episode was this from?



Sunako said:


> REP IF TAKING PLEASE.



stocks & sources please



Sunako said:


> REP IF TAKING PLEASE.



which chapter was this from?


----------



## Billie (Aug 18, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> which episode was this from?



Naruto the Movie 2: Great Clash! The Illusionary Ruins at the Depths of the Earth


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 18, 2012)

*Rep if taking. Credit appreciated, but not compulsory.

---

*;;;;​


----------



## Hariti (Aug 18, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> which chapter was this from?



The Road to Ninja special chapter.


----------



## Zenith (Aug 18, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> ;



taking   

can I have the stocks also ?


----------



## Mochi (Aug 18, 2012)

Sunako said:


> REP IF TAKING PLEASE.



OH GOD I LOVE YOU.
stocks pls.


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 18, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​


Stock please


----------



## Prototype (Aug 19, 2012)

Awesome, thank you. ^^


----------



## Rima (Aug 19, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking. 

Need to spread.


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Rep If Taking*​Fairy Tail spoilers





HeLLzRoLLinG said:


> Can I have the stock?


Sorry didnt have my laptop for awhile here's the stock if you still want it


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 19, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Rep if taking. Credit appreciated, but not compulsory.
> 
> ---
> 
> *​


So cool


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 19, 2012)

Lt Iceman said:


> taking
> 
> can I have the stocks also ?



Of course you can! (_,_)


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 19, 2012)

*Rep if taking. Credit appreciated, but not compulsory.

---

;;;
*


----------



## Anarch (Aug 19, 2012)

Sunako said:


> REP IF TAKING PLEASE.



Taking , thanks


----------



## Sunako (Aug 19, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> stock.





The Flying Chuck said:


> stocks & sources please



I don't have them anymore, they're old avatars 


Mochi said:


> OH GOD I LOVE YOU.
> stocks pls.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 19, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Rep if taking. Credit appreciated, but not compulsory.
> 
> ---
> 
> *


*
I'll take this one.*


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Aug 19, 2012)

Stripes said:


> *[+rep will do~]*
> 
> ​



OMG,totally taking,resize to 150 x 150 please?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> [/CENTER]



Nice. I'll take this I guess.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Aug 19, 2012)

*Rep if taking.*​


----------



## Imagine (Aug 19, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> *Rep if taking.*​



Taking     .


----------



## Chuck (Aug 20, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> *Rep if taking.*​



 stock please


----------



## SaishuSoda (Aug 20, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> stock please


Here's the .


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 20, 2012)

*Rep is all.


*​


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



I'll take this I guess.


----------



## Wez ★ (Aug 20, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> *Rep if taking.*​


Taking, awesome.


----------



## Billie (Aug 20, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Aug 20, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Aug 20, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Austin (Aug 20, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking



Also taking 



and this.


----------



## Billie (Aug 20, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Stock please


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 20, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU  
I'm 24'd 
Could I have the stocks as well?

I hope stock doesn't count as a taking


----------



## Kid (Aug 20, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*


----------



## Chuck (Aug 20, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



taking, thanx


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 20, 2012)

Rep if taking

​


----------



## Slayer (Aug 20, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Rep if taking
> ​



Taking.


----------



## Riley F. (Aug 20, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



Stock for this?


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 20, 2012)

MrBuu said:


> Stock for this?


----------



## Revolution (Aug 20, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Rep if taking​



Oh, my!  

Had to rep.  NOT TAKING, YOURS FOR THE PICKING


----------



## Riley F. (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks mate.


----------



## Billie (Aug 20, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Billie (Aug 20, 2012)

*Rep if taking*





​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 20, 2012)

ty

which series is this from?

edit: 24'd


----------



## Billie (Aug 20, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Aug 20, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> ty
> 
> which series is this from?



Tekken Tag Tournament 2

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Fay (Aug 20, 2012)

ane said:


>



Taking these


----------



## Delicious (Aug 20, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Aug 21, 2012)

Delicious said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



Taking this!


----------



## Revolution (Aug 21, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​


TAKING NOW REP AFTER 24 hours, SOON!


----------



## Billie (Aug 21, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ℛei (Aug 21, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​




mine thanks ​


----------



## Hariti (Aug 21, 2012)

Delicious said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



Kise  thanks


----------



## Plush (Aug 21, 2012)

_Mine!~ _


----------



## Gold Roger (Aug 21, 2012)

Delicious said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking but I'm 24'd will Rep ASAP.

Can I get a black border and do you have the stock?


----------



## Wez ★ (Aug 21, 2012)

Delicious said:


> *Rep if taking*​


Taking, thanks!


----------



## Kid (Aug 21, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 21, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> ​


ill take the luffy


----------



## Hariti (Aug 21, 2012)

_*Rep if taking*_

​


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 21, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



taking :33


----------



## Delicious (Aug 21, 2012)

Gold Roger said:


> Taking but I'm 24'd will Rep ASAP.
> 
> Can I get a black border and do you have the stock?


----------



## murasex (Aug 21, 2012)

Hariti said:


> _*Rep if taking*_
> ​



Taking. It's so adorable. 
Will rep.


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 21, 2012)

Taking.Reped.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 21, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


----------



## Billie (Aug 21, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Aug 21, 2012)

*Rep if taking*
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 21, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



I am taking this. I would like the stock and to know where it is from, if possible.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 21, 2012)

>



ty

need to spread


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 21, 2012)

Hariti said:


> _*Rep if taking*_​





Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks :33 

Still need to rep you one more time Joo, have to spread


----------



## murasex (Aug 21, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking, 

Will rep.


----------



## Billie (Aug 21, 2012)

Liverbird said:


> I am taking this. I would like the stock and to know where it is from, if possible.
> 
> Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 21, 2012)

Hariti said:


> _*Rep if taking*_
> 
> ​





Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​


Hiya           .


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 21, 2012)

*Rep If Taking*
​


----------



## Billie (Aug 22, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vixen (Aug 22, 2012)

*Just rep*



​


----------



## Hariti (Aug 22, 2012)

Vixen said:


> ​



Stock?
**


----------



## Vixen (Aug 22, 2012)

Hariti said:


> Stock?
> **


----------



## Hariti (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks.:33


----------



## Billie (Aug 22, 2012)

Vixen said:


> *Just rep*
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Rep and Taking.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vixen (Aug 22, 2012)

*Just rep*


​


----------



## ? (Aug 22, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​





Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking                .


----------



## Plush (Aug 22, 2012)

_Mine! 


Repped._​


----------



## 666 (Aug 22, 2012)

*Rep if taking*

​


----------



## Billie (Aug 22, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


*Spoiler*: _Naruto & Fairy Tail  Manga Spoiler_ 











​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2012)

Vixen said:


> *Just rep*
> 
> 
> ​



I'll be taking this.


----------



## Vixen (Aug 22, 2012)

Joo said:


> Rep and Taking.





Raiden said:


> I'll be taking this.



Don't forget to rep, guys.


----------



## Vixen (Aug 22, 2012)

*Just rep*


​


----------



## Vixen (Aug 22, 2012)

*Just rep*




​


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Aug 22, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Naruto & Fairy Tail  Manga Spoiler_
> ...



Fuckkkkk, taking this.


----------



## Shaz (Aug 22, 2012)

Vixen said:


> *Just rep*




I'll take this. 

EDIT: Stock also please.


----------



## Vixen (Aug 22, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> I'll take this.
> 
> EDIT: Stock also please.


----------



## andrea (Aug 22, 2012)

Vixen said:


> *Just rep*
> 
> 
> ​





Vixen said:


> *Just rep*
> 
> 
> ​



Great stuff, taking these :33


----------



## Vixen (Aug 22, 2012)

*Just rep*


​


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 22, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take the Mio, Mugi, and Ritsu avatars.

Rep incoming.


----------



## Sine (Aug 22, 2012)

taking **


----------



## Ghost (Aug 22, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Naruto & Fairy Tail  Manga Spoiler_
> ...



taking.


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 22, 2012)

Taking.Reped.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 22, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naruto & Fairy Tail  Manga Spoiler_



I'll take this, thank you, Joo <3


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Aug 22, 2012)

Vixen said:


> *Just rep*



Taking. Repped.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 22, 2012)

Vixen said:


> *Just rep*
> 
> ​



stock plz                       .


----------



## Sera (Aug 22, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​


----------



## Vixen (Aug 22, 2012)

*Just rep*




​


----------



## Vixen (Aug 22, 2012)

Delicious said:


> stock plz                       .


----------



## santanico (Aug 22, 2012)

ttaking               .


----------



## Shaz (Aug 22, 2012)

Vixen said:


> *Just rep*​





I'll take this too, nice avatars lately bro. Not too vibrant this one, and not too dull. 

I'll need to get back to you, must spread.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 23, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​


----------



## Vixen (Aug 23, 2012)

*Just rep*



​


----------



## Santí (Aug 23, 2012)

Taking this one.


----------



## Billie (Aug 23, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kid (Aug 23, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


----------



## Billie (Aug 23, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Aug 23, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




*Spoiler*: _Naruto Manga Spoiler_ 







​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hariti (Aug 23, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Taking,thanks.


----------



## Billie (Aug 23, 2012)

*Rep if taking*

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Aug 23, 2012)

*Rep if taking*

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Austin (Aug 23, 2012)

Taking, thanks.




Delicious said:


> ​



Also taking


----------



## G (Aug 23, 2012)

taking this thanks


----------



## Mirrow (Aug 23, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Thank you


----------



## andrea (Aug 23, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



Thanks, will resize myself :33


----------



## Kid (Aug 23, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 23, 2012)

Delicious said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​







ImagineBreakr said:


> I'll take.



if not used within 48 hrs mine



KidKid said:


> *Rep if taking*



taking, solid black border?​


----------



## Kid (Aug 23, 2012)

NatsuDragneel said:


> if not used within 48 hrs mine
> 
> 
> 
> taking, solid black border?






Like this?


----------



## Chuck (Aug 23, 2012)

KidKid said:


> *Rep if taking*



who is this & where is it from?

also taking, because it looks cool.


----------



## Kid (Aug 23, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> who is this & where is it from?
> 
> also taking, because it looks cool.



It's '' Raiden '' from Mortal Kombat


----------



## Billie (Aug 23, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## santanico (Aug 23, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



why can't I have them all


----------



## Plush (Aug 23, 2012)

Joo said:


>



_Taking, thank you~ 


Must spread!_


----------



## Sera (Aug 23, 2012)

What character is this? And stock please. :33


----------



## Billie (Aug 23, 2012)

Sera said:


> What character is this? And stock please. :33



Vocaloid (Nagimiso)


----------



## Vixen (Aug 23, 2012)

*Just rep*




​


----------



## Vixen (Aug 23, 2012)

*Just rep*




​


----------



## Santí (Aug 23, 2012)

This is mine.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 23, 2012)

which series?

who is she?

good shit

ty


----------



## Sera (Aug 23, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> which series?



That's Riku [and Xion in the background] from Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Billie (Aug 23, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> who is she?



Natsuki Shinohara (Summer Wars)


----------



## Delicious (Aug 23, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Aug 23, 2012)

Delicious said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​




Taking this.​


----------



## Lmao (Aug 23, 2012)

​


----------



## Flynn (Aug 23, 2012)

Lmao said:


> ​



Taking this~~


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Aug 23, 2012)

Lmao said:


> ​



Taking


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 23, 2012)

Delicious said:


> *Rep if taking*​


Taking.


----------



## Juli (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 23, 2012)

KidKid said:


> Like this?



yeh thnx.........


----------



## Vixen (Aug 23, 2012)

Juli said:


>



I would claim some of them, but I have null rep so... 

Either way, very nice work. :3


----------



## Imagine (Aug 23, 2012)

Delicious said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Can i swap the Natsu and Gajeel one for this one?


----------



## Billie (Aug 23, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Aug 23, 2012)

*Rep if taking*

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Aug 23, 2012)

Juli said:


>



Rep & Taking.


----------



## Vixen (Aug 23, 2012)

Juli said:
			
		

>



May I have these in 150x200, please? :3

Edit: aww, Joo already claimed the one on the left 



Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



I'll take this.

Can someone rep Joo and Juli for me, please?


----------



## Juli (Aug 23, 2012)

Vixen said:


> May I have these in 150x200, please? :3
> Edit: aww, Joo already claimed the one on the left
> I'll take this.
> Can someone rep Joo and Juli for me, please?



Here's the other one. :>


----------



## Delicious (Aug 23, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Can i swap the Natsu and Gajeel one for this one?


sure


Vixen said:


> Can someone rep Joo and Juli for me, please?



i got you covered.


----------



## Hariti (Aug 23, 2012)

Shizaya Mine.


----------



## Vixen (Aug 23, 2012)

Juli said:


> Here's the other one. :>





Delicious said:


> i got you covered.



Thank you both.


----------



## Riley F. (Aug 23, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



150 x 200?


----------



## Misao (Aug 23, 2012)

​


----------



## Metaro (Aug 23, 2012)

prunelle said:


> ​



Taking <3.


----------



## Austin (Aug 23, 2012)

Delicious said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



Taking, thanks!


----------



## Prototype (Aug 23, 2012)

Taking, thank you.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 24, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​


You know my weakness 

EDIT: Gotta spread, will hit you up ASAP.


prunelle said:


> ​


​ nabbing this as well.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Aug 24, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> ...



You can only post stuff that *you* made.


----------



## santanico (Aug 24, 2012)

Yeah that's not how it works...


----------



## Billie (Aug 24, 2012)

MrBuu said:


> 150 x 200?


----------



## Billie (Aug 24, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Aug 24, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Aug 24, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vixen (Aug 24, 2012)

*Just rep*


​


----------



## Vixen (Aug 24, 2012)

*Just rep*






​


----------



## Riley F. (Aug 24, 2012)

prunelle said:


> ​



Could I have the stock for this please?



Joo said:


>



Thanks alot man.


----------



## Kid (Aug 24, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


----------



## Billie (Aug 24, 2012)

*Rep if taking*

​


----------



## andrea (Aug 24, 2012)

KidKid said:


> *Rep if taking*



Stock         ?


----------



## Kid (Aug 24, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Stock         ?


----------



## Hariti (Aug 24, 2012)

Stock?
**


----------



## Kid (Aug 24, 2012)

Hariti said:


> Stock?
> **


----------



## Hariti (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks.
**


----------



## Araragi (Aug 24, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Can i swap the Natsu and Gajeel one for this one?





Delicious said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



then mine 

gotta spread


----------



## Misao (Aug 24, 2012)

​


----------



## Ghost (Aug 24, 2012)

Vixen said:


> *Just rep*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



taking     .


----------



## Hariti (Aug 24, 2012)

prunelle said:


> ​



Mine.


----------



## Lew (Aug 24, 2012)

Delicious said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking this repped


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 24, 2012)

prunelle said:


> ​



Taking this and receiving rep now.

Who is this?


----------



## Vixen (Aug 24, 2012)

*Just rep*



​


----------



## Misao (Aug 24, 2012)

Alisdragon said:


> Taking this and receiving rep now.
> 
> Who is this?



It's Akabayashi from Durarara.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 24, 2012)

Sera said:


> That's Riku [and Xion in the background] from Kingdom Hearts.





Joo said:


> Natsuki Shinohara (Summer Wars)



Thanks                          ^^


----------



## アストロ (Aug 24, 2012)

prunelle said:


> ​



Taking will repp


----------



## Kid (Aug 24, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


----------



## santanico (Aug 24, 2012)

rep/cred optional



​


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 24, 2012)

KidKid said:


> *Rep if taking*



Taking  stock please


----------



## Kid (Aug 24, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Taking  stock please


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank you very much


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Aug 24, 2012)

prunelle said:


> ​




Omg totally taking​


----------



## Delicious (Aug 24, 2012)

*Rep if taking*








​


----------



## Hariti (Aug 24, 2012)

Delicious said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Edited my last post,this one is a must have.
Also,stock?


----------



## Billie (Aug 24, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Aug 24, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Aug 24, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Billie (Aug 24, 2012)

*Rep if taking*

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brie (Aug 24, 2012)

starr said:


> rep/cred optional
> 
> ​



Taking. 

Btw, what is this from?


----------



## Billie (Aug 24, 2012)

Brie said:


> Taking.
> 
> Btw, what is this from?



Howl's Moving Castle


----------



## Brie (Aug 24, 2012)

^Oh I loved that! 

Good thing you told me, I'd feel bad if I was wearing it without knowing what it was.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 24, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​





Vixen said:


> *Just rep*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Taking these.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 24, 2012)

Hariti said:


> Edited my last post,this one is a must have.
> Also,stock?


----------



## andrea (Aug 24, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Beautiful, taking 

Will rep once I'm not 24hrd


----------



## Billie (Aug 24, 2012)

*Rep if taking (optional)*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Aug 24, 2012)

*Rep if taking (optional)*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 24, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking (optional)*​


Where are these from? (not taking)


Joo said:


> *Rep if taking (optional)*​


I take these two :33 (the left one is also Kuroko right?)
I'll rep you once I'm not 24'd. Could I also have the stocks please? :33


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 24, 2012)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## Billie (Aug 25, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Where are these from? (not taking)
> I take these two :33 (the left one is also Kuroko right?)
> I'll rep you once I'm not 24'd. Could I also have the stocks please? :33



1. A original
2. Kazunari Takao (Kuroko no Basuke)


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 25, 2012)

lol I would never come up with the idea that this is Takao 

Thanks for the stocks :33


----------



## santanico (Aug 25, 2012)

rep/cred is optional



​


----------



## Billie (Aug 25, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> lol I would never come up with the idea that this is Takao
> 
> Thanks for the stocks :33



If you read the Manga is this easier to discover.


----------



## Soul King (Aug 25, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​


Thank you!

I fucking love Owls! 

Finally something to replace my cat avatar. :33



Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



150x200 for these. Thank you!


----------



## VoDe (Aug 25, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



150x200 pl0x?


----------



## Prototype (Aug 25, 2012)

Taking, thank you.


----------



## ℛei (Aug 25, 2012)

starr said:


> rep/cred is optional
> 
> 
> 
> [/indent]



mine  thanks

repped and will cred when use it


----------



## Billie (Aug 25, 2012)

Soul King said:


> Thank you!
> I fucking love Owls!
> Finally something to replace my cat avatar. :33
> 
> 150x200 for these. Thank you!


 



VoDe said:


> 150x200 pl0x?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chuck (Aug 25, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



stock please


----------



## Hariti (Aug 25, 2012)

_*Rep if taking*_

​


----------



## Hariti (Aug 25, 2012)

_*Rep if taking*_​


----------



## Lavender (Aug 25, 2012)

Hariti said:


> _*Rep if taking*_​



Taking these.  Rep has been given.


----------



## G (Aug 25, 2012)

Taking this thanks.


----------



## Billie (Aug 25, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> stock please


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 25, 2012)

Hariti said:


> _*Rep if taking*_​


Taking :33 Could I have the stock please?


----------



## Fay (Aug 25, 2012)

Vixen said:


> *Just rep*
> 
> 
> ​



This please :33


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2012)

Vixen said:


> *Just rep*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking this. Will rep asap. Need to spread.


----------



## Z E R O (Aug 25, 2012)

Plz 300x300


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Aug 25, 2012)

starr said:


> rep/cred optional
> 
> 
> ​



Taking.

10/char


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 25, 2012)

Delicious said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​


Mine!


----------



## Revolution (Aug 26, 2012)

Hariti said:


> _*Rep if taking*_​



Taking!  Who is the last avatar?


----------



## Billie (Aug 26, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 26, 2012)

taking thanks


----------



## Hariti (Aug 26, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Taking :33 Could I have the stock please?


----------



## Billie (Aug 26, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Aug 26, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Aug 26, 2012)

Taking, where is this from?


----------



## Billie (Aug 26, 2012)

Sasuke Uchiha said:


> Taking, where is this from?



SAO (Sword Art Online)


----------



## Vixen (Aug 26, 2012)

*Just rep*



​


----------



## Vixen (Aug 26, 2012)

*Just rep*



​


----------



## Billie (Aug 26, 2012)

*Rep is **Optional*
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Aug 26, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*​



Hell yes. Have repped.


----------



## zetzume (Aug 26, 2012)

>



thank you! <3 ;3


----------



## Misao (Aug 26, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep is **Optional*
> ​



Taking this one.


----------



## Kid (Aug 26, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


----------



## Shaz (Aug 26, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Taking this, please can you add dotted border (White border stroke then black dotted border)?




KidKid said:


> *Rep if taking*



Can I get just the stock for this please?


----------



## Billie (Aug 26, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Taking this, please can you add dotted border (White border stroke then black dotted border)?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andrea (Aug 26, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep is **Optional*
> ​





KidKid said:


> *Rep if taking*



Taking these 

Will rep you both after I spread pinky promise


----------



## Austin (Aug 26, 2012)

KidKid said:


> *Rep if taking*



Taking. :33


----------



## Lew (Aug 26, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking, repped :33


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Aug 26, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Totally taking.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 26, 2012)

nobody took this one, right? mine then, thank you <3


----------



## Kid (Aug 26, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 26, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​


Taking, need to spread :33
Thank you! :33


Vixen said:


> *Just rep*
> ​


Taking  Stock please?:33


----------



## Vixen (Aug 26, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Taking  Stock please?:33


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Prototype (Aug 26, 2012)

Taking, thank you.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Aug 27, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



taking    .


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Aug 27, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Taking those,must spread though.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 27, 2012)

What are the sizes for avatar and sig, both jr. and sr.?


----------



## Vash (Aug 27, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> What are the sizes for avatar and sig, both jr. and sr.?



*Ava's*

Junior: 125x125 and 100kb
Senior: 150x150 and 341kb

*Sigs*

Junior: 550x400
Senior: 550x500

Rules say sigs should be under 1mb in size


----------



## Vermin (Aug 27, 2012)

Vixen said:


> *Just rep*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



taking
i know the second one is already taken, but fuck it


----------



## Synn (Aug 27, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 27, 2012)

Cheers i need to spread >.> i'll rep you asap


----------



## Flynn (Aug 27, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Would it be cool to use this here since the person who claimed is junior? :33

Or should I just wait 48 hours?

Edit: If I can't, I'll take it down. :33


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 27, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​


Taking


----------



## Mar Azul (Aug 27, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



Taking. Thank you.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Aug 27, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking this. Need to spread. Will rep ASAP.


----------



## Billie (Aug 28, 2012)

*Rep is Optional*




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Aug 28, 2012)

*Rep is Optional*

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chuck (Aug 28, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



stock and source please


----------



## Billie (Aug 28, 2012)

*Rep is Optional*





​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Aug 28, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> stock and source please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 28, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*
> 
> ​





Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking


----------



## Synn (Aug 28, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can i have this in 150x200, please?


----------



## Chuck (Aug 28, 2012)

thank you.


----------



## Billie (Aug 28, 2012)

*Rep is Optional*



​


----------



## Billie (Aug 28, 2012)

*Rep is Optional*




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Aug 28, 2012)

*Rep is Optional*


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Aug 28, 2012)

*Rep is Optional*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Aug 28, 2012)

Synn said:


> can i have this in 150x200, please?


----------



## Synn (Aug 28, 2012)

Joo said:


>



Thank you, Joo. Repped.


----------



## Rima (Aug 28, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Taking.


----------



## Riley F. (Aug 28, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*
> ​



150 x 200?


----------



## Billie (Aug 29, 2012)

*Rep is Optional*


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Aug 29, 2012)

*Rep is Optional*

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Aug 29, 2012)

MrBuu said:


> 150 x 200?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Synn (Aug 29, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​


----------



## Chuck (Aug 29, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*
> 
> 
> ​



where are all these from? Is it from a game or something?


----------



## Billie (Aug 29, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> where are all these from? Is it from a game or something?



Its Artwork from Heavy Rain.
[YOUTUBE]JKPPdgBK3r8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 29, 2012)

Rep if taking

*Spoiler*: _Naruto 599 Spoiler_


----------



## Billie (Aug 29, 2012)

*Rep is Optional*




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 29, 2012)

cheers                            .


----------



## Hariti (Aug 29, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*
> 
> ​



Mine


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 29, 2012)

Rep if taking


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 29, 2012)

ty                                       :3


----------



## Billie (Aug 29, 2012)

*Rep is Optional*

*Spoiler*: _NARUTO Manga 599 Spoiler_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Aug 29, 2012)

*Rep is Optional*

*Spoiler*: _NARUTO Manga 599 Spoiler_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vice (Aug 29, 2012)

Taking             .


----------



## Revolution (Aug 29, 2012)

Synn said:


> ​



Thank You Taking


----------



## Bitty (Aug 29, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _NARUTO Manga 599 Spoiler_



taking thanks!!!!!  can i get it 125x125 with dotted border?


----------



## Billie (Aug 29, 2012)

8Bit Dreamz said:


> taking thanks!!!!!  can i get it 125x125 with dotted border?




*Spoiler*: _NARUTO Manga 599 Spoiler_


----------



## Gold Roger (Aug 29, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _NARUTO Manga 599 Spoiler_


Thanks.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 29, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Naruto 599 Spoiler_



Taking


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Aug 29, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Taking this.


----------



## Distance (Aug 29, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



taking. gotta spread.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 29, 2012)

I'll take, thank you <3


----------



## murasex (Aug 30, 2012)

ane said:


>



Taking this. Will rep.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 30, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*
> ​


Taking, thankies :3


----------



## ℛei (Aug 30, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Mine thank you


----------



## Synn (Aug 30, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



*Spoiler*: _Naruto Manga Spoilers_ 







​


----------



## andrea (Aug 30, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Thanks :33


----------



## Synn (Aug 30, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​


----------



## Billie (Aug 30, 2012)

*Rep is Optional*

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Aug 30, 2012)

*Rep is Optional*


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lavender (Aug 30, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking this.  Rep has been given.


----------



## Vixen (Aug 30, 2012)

*Just rep*



​


----------



## Vixen (Aug 30, 2012)

*Just rep*



​


----------



## Billie (Aug 30, 2012)

Vixen said:


> *Just rep*
> 
> 
> ​



Rep and Mine.


----------



## Hariti (Aug 30, 2012)

Vixen said:


> *Just rep*
> 
> ​



Mine,thanks.


----------



## andrea (Aug 30, 2012)

Vixen said:


> *Just rep*
> 
> 
> ​



Mines        .


----------



## Revolution (Aug 30, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*
> 
> 
> ​



What are these from?


----------



## Hariti (Aug 30, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> What are these from?



Final Fantasy 13.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 30, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Taking!  Will rep.  I LOVE UCHIHA!


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 30, 2012)

Taking.Reped.


----------



## Synn (Aug 30, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Synn (Aug 30, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Aug 30, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*
> 
> ​



Taking this one.


----------



## Brox (Aug 30, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you.


----------



## Billie (Aug 30, 2012)

*Rep is Optional*

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zach (Aug 30, 2012)

Taking these.


----------



## Plush (Aug 30, 2012)

*Rep if taking~​*

​​


----------



## Synn (Aug 30, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Billie (Aug 30, 2012)

*Rep is Optional*



​


----------



## Billie (Aug 30, 2012)

*Rep is Optional*


​


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 30, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _NARUTO Manga 599 Spoiler_



Taking


----------



## Revolution (Aug 30, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*
> ​



I'm taking these two


----------



## Austin (Aug 30, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*​



Taking  Will rep tonight, when i'm not 24'd!


----------



## Misao (Aug 30, 2012)

​


----------



## Chuck (Aug 31, 2012)

Misao said:


> ​



this is so pretty, stock & source please :33


----------



## Hariti (Aug 31, 2012)

_*Rep if taking*_

​


----------



## Hariti (Aug 31, 2012)

_*Rep if taking*_

​


----------



## ℛei (Aug 31, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*
> 
> ​​


Taking.Thanks 

Mine.Thanks


----------



## Hitomi (Aug 31, 2012)

rep only~


​


----------



## andrea (Aug 31, 2012)

oh god so much awesome stuff

these forum rules


----------



## Plush (Aug 31, 2012)

_Taking. 

Can I have it in 150 x 200, please? :33_


----------



## Hariti (Aug 31, 2012)

Plush said:


> _Taking.
> 
> Can I have it in 150 x 200, please? :33_



Didn't save the psd,so it's not exactly the same


----------



## Plush (Aug 31, 2012)

_^ Thank you so much. <3_


----------



## Billie (Aug 31, 2012)

*Rep is Optional*

​


----------



## Billie (Aug 31, 2012)

*Rep is Optional*


​


----------



## Maple (Aug 31, 2012)

Rep if taking~




​


----------



## Plush (Aug 31, 2012)

_Mine! 

Thank you. 


150 x 200, please? _​


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 31, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _NARUTO Manga 599 Spoiler_





Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*​





Thank you.


----------



## Maple (Aug 31, 2012)

Plush said:


> _Mine!
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Plush (Aug 31, 2012)

_Oh my gosh, thank you!  _


----------



## Synn (Aug 31, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Synn (Aug 31, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 31, 2012)

So many awesome stuff!


Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*
> 
> ​


Taking 


Hariti said:


> _*Rep if taking*_​


Taking this too  also would like the stock if possible


Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*
> ​


fnfrewonfwipwpernorpwe
Please give me the stock for this  because I can't take anything anymore 
Joo you are my official avatar provider now


----------



## Hariti (Aug 31, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Taking this too  also would like the stock if possible


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Meia (Aug 31, 2012)

Taking, thank you.


----------



## Billie (Aug 31, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​


Stock, please.



SaskeKun said:


> Please give me the stock for this  because I can't take anything anymore
> Joo you are my official avatar provider now


----------



## Synn (Aug 31, 2012)

Joo said:


> Stock, please.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 31, 2012)

*JUST REP PLEASE*

​


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks Joo


----------



## Sine (Aug 31, 2012)

taking   .


----------



## Nello (Aug 31, 2012)

Hariti said:


> _*Rep if taking*_​


TAKING


----------



## Billie (Aug 31, 2012)

*Rep is Optional*


​


----------



## Kid (Aug 31, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


----------



## Kid (Aug 31, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*


----------



## Shaz (Aug 31, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*
> 
> ​




Taking. Can I get the stock too?


Thank you.


----------



## santanico (Aug 31, 2012)

was this taken already? if not, taking


----------



## Billie (Aug 31, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Taking. Can I get the stock too?
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## Misao (Aug 31, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> this is so pretty, stock & source please :33


----------



## Billie (Aug 31, 2012)

*Rep is Optional*



​


----------



## Billie (Aug 31, 2012)

*Rep is Optional*



​


----------



## Billie (Aug 31, 2012)

*Rep is Optional*


​


----------



## andrea (Aug 31, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



don't think anyone took this


----------



## Riley F. (Aug 31, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*
> 
> ​



Le stock for this please?


----------



## Synn (Aug 31, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​


----------



## Synn (Aug 31, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Billie (Aug 31, 2012)

*Rep is Optional*




​


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 31, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*
> ​


That's awesome, I'm taking.

Could I get a border on it?


----------



## Billie (Aug 31, 2012)

MrBuu said:


> Le stock for this please?





Skywalker said:


> That's awesome, I'm taking.
> 
> Could I get a border on it?




*Spoiler*: _Naruto Manga Spoiler_


----------



## Brox (Aug 31, 2012)

rep if taking
,,
,,
,,​


----------



## Brox (Aug 31, 2012)

rep if taking
,,
​


----------



## Sera (Aug 31, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



Taking and stock please. :33


----------



## Riley F. (Aug 31, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naruto Manga Spoiler_



Thanks alot.



Brox said:


> rep if taking​



Taking this ^^


----------



## Mochi (Aug 31, 2012)

Brox said:


> rep if taking
> ,​




yo, thanks.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 31, 2012)

thanks

i need to spread


----------



## andrea (Aug 31, 2012)

*> REP IF YOU TAKE <*






~art by 

​


----------



## Zenith (Aug 31, 2012)

Brox said:


> ​



taking,could you make it dotted border?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Aug 31, 2012)

Brox said:


> rep if taking
> ​



Damn. Taking.


----------



## santanico (Aug 31, 2012)

rep/cred optional


*Spoiler*: _Bleach & Naruto manga spoiler_


----------



## ShurikenGirl7 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you, Joo!  :33


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 31, 2012)

ty                        .


----------



## Revolution (Aug 31, 2012)

Brox said:


> rep if taking
> ​



repped . took


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 31, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*
> 
> 
> 
> ​




What are these from?


----------



## tears (Sep 1, 2012)

Rep if Taking
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## santanico (Sep 1, 2012)

omg mine, can you re-size it please?


----------



## Revolution (Sep 1, 2012)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking
> ]​



HEAVEN, YES!


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 1, 2012)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking
> ​


hay hay


----------



## Synn (Sep 1, 2012)

Sera said:


> Taking and stock please. :33


----------



## Morphine (Sep 1, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



yes thank you


----------



## Lew (Sep 1, 2012)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking
> ​



Taking repped


----------



## Plush (Sep 1, 2012)

_Mine, thank you~ _


----------



## Synn (Sep 1, 2012)

May I have this one in 150x200, Esther?


----------



## Synn (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you, beautiful.


----------



## andrea (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you ane


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 1, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking these two. Have to spread though, since I've just repped you in another thread 
Could I also have the stocks please?


----------



## Tranquility (Sep 1, 2012)

Kelsey said:


> *REP & CRED PLEASE*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Beautiful. Taking. Repped and credited.


----------



## Synn (Sep 1, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Taking these two. Have to spread though, since I've just repped you in another thread
> Could I also have the stocks please?



No need to rep again :33


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 1, 2012)

Synn said:


> No need to rep again :33



Thank you 
I will still rep you if I don't forget it


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 1, 2012)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## Chuck (Sep 1, 2012)

stock please.






SaskeKun said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



forgot her name, who is she again? And stock please.


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 1, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> forgot her name, who is she again? And stock please.


I unfortunately can't tell you who she is. I just found the pictures somewhere on tumblr.


----------



## Santí (Sep 1, 2012)

That my friends, is the lovely Victoria justice.


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 1, 2012)

Sant? said:


> That my friends, is the lovely Victoria justice.


She's pretty 



*Rep if taking*


----------



## Plush (Sep 1, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


>



_Mine!  

May I have them in 150 x 200 too, please? :33_


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 1, 2012)

Plush said:


> _Mine!
> 
> May I have them in 150 x 200 too, please? :33_


I'd like to, but the stocks are only 166x166, which means that it is quite impossible  I'm sorry Plushie


----------



## Plush (Sep 1, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> I'd like to, but the stocks are only 166x166, which means that it is quite impossible  I'm sorry Plushie



_Ah, I see, that's alright. Thank you anyway. _​


----------



## Delicious (Sep 1, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 1, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​


Taking


----------



## Ghost (Sep 1, 2012)

​


----------



## Synn (Sep 1, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SaishuSoda (Sep 1, 2012)

Delicious said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​


Taking     .


----------



## andrea (Sep 1, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



oh god yes

will rep ASAP


----------



## Brie (Sep 1, 2012)

Delicious said:


> *Rep if taking* ​



Taking this one!


----------



## Rima (Sep 1, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​




Taking these.


----------



## tears (Sep 1, 2012)

starr said:


> omg mine, can you re-size it please?



sure


----------



## tears (Sep 1, 2012)

Rep if Taking




​


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 1, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> *Rep if taking*





tears said:


> Rep if Taking
> ​



taking. repped ya both


----------



## Misao (Sep 1, 2012)

​


----------



## Flynn (Sep 1, 2012)

Delicious said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



I liek this. Taking :33


----------



## Revolution (Sep 2, 2012)

It's either Chuck or me


----------



## Chuck (Sep 2, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> It's either Chuck or me



don't worry, I was only asking for the stock.


----------



## santanico (Sep 2, 2012)

tears said:


> sure



thank you :33


----------



## Hariti (Sep 2, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> stock please.



Since ane hasn't replied yet...


----------



## Billie (Sep 2, 2012)

*Rep is Optional*


​


----------



## Billie (Sep 2, 2012)

*Rep is Optional*


​


----------



## Imagine (Sep 2, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*
> 
> ​



I'll take these. Can i get 125x125 for the ava?


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 2, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*
> ​


Would it be possible to make this avatar without Kagami in the background? Only with Kuroko?


----------



## Billie (Sep 2, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> I'll take these. Can i get 125x125 for the ava?



if you join the "Senior Members" can you use it without resize.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 2, 2012)

Joo said:


> if you join the "Senior Members" can you use it without resize.



Thanks Joo.


----------



## Billie (Sep 2, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Would it be possible to make this avatar without Kagami in the background? Only with Kuroko?


----------



## Kid (Sep 2, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 2, 2012)

Perfect  thanks!


----------



## Shaz (Sep 2, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*
> ​




Taking, can I get this bordered?


Thanks.


----------



## Billie (Sep 2, 2012)

*Rep is Optional*


​


----------



## Billie (Sep 2, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Taking, can I get this bordered?
> 
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Synn (Sep 2, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Synn (Sep 2, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Synn (Sep 2, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shaz (Sep 2, 2012)

Joo said:


>





Thank you.


----------



## Synn (Sep 2, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​


----------



## アストロ (Sep 2, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​


Taking the bird  :33 Will save for later
Repped


----------



## Meia (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 2, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​


----------



## Brox (Sep 2, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



thank you.


----------



## Kid (Sep 2, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​




Can you make this 150x200 , and the stock. 

thankss


----------



## Synn (Sep 2, 2012)

KidKid said:


> Can you make this 150x200 , and the stock.
> 
> thankss


----------



## Billie (Sep 2, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 Rep and Taking.


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 2, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Samehada (Sep 2, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking, can is it possible to round the edges?


----------



## Synn (Sep 2, 2012)

Samehada said:


> Taking, can is it possible to round the edges?


----------



## Chronos (Sep 2, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking this one.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 2, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



  BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!  Where are these from? pek


----------



## Revolution (Sep 2, 2012)

Please rep.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 2, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*
> 
> ​




I'll take this one too.​


----------



## Synn (Sep 3, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!  Where are these from? pek



deviantArt            .


----------



## Hariti (Sep 3, 2012)

_*Rep if taking*_

​


----------



## Hariti (Sep 3, 2012)

_*Rep if taking*_

​


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Sep 3, 2012)

Hariti said:


> _*Rep if taking*_​



Love it. Taking (and have already repped).


----------



## Billie (Sep 3, 2012)

*Rep is Optional*






​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Billie (Sep 3, 2012)

*Rep is Optional*

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Brox (Sep 3, 2012)

rep if taking





​


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 3, 2012)

why is kakashi so awesome?  taking


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Sep 3, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Taking this one.


----------



## Krippy (Sep 3, 2012)

KidKid said:


> *Rep if taking*



Taking this, thanks.


----------



## Vermin (Sep 3, 2012)

Hariti said:


> _*Rep if taking*_
> ​





Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*
> ​


take both of these 
rep has been delivered


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 3, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## G (Sep 3, 2012)

Taking these :3


----------



## Kid (Sep 3, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


----------



## andrea (Sep 3, 2012)

KidKid said:


> *Rep if taking*



thanks


----------



## Synn (Sep 3, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Synn (Sep 3, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Billie (Sep 3, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Stock, please.


----------



## andrea (Sep 3, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



taking this too and done

will rep when i spread


----------



## Austin (Sep 3, 2012)

Hariti said:


> _*Rep if taking*_​



Taking 

will rep asap


----------



## Synn (Sep 3, 2012)

Joo said:


> Stock, please.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Sep 3, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Taking these.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 3, 2012)

ane said:


>



Taking pek

stock?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 3, 2012)

KidKid said:


> *Rep if taking*



Mine


----------



## L I N G E R (Sep 3, 2012)

Hariti said:


> _*Rep if taking*_
> ​



Taking this love c:


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 3, 2012)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## L I N G E R (Sep 3, 2012)

+rep only.



​


----------



## Billie (Sep 3, 2012)

*Rep is Optional*






​


----------



## andrea (Sep 3, 2012)

*> REP IF YOU TAKE <*




​


----------



## Flynn (Sep 3, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking.  :33


----------



## Misao (Sep 3, 2012)

​


----------



## Delicious (Sep 3, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​


----------



## Gin (Sep 3, 2012)

Taking.   Who is this?   :33


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 3, 2012)

Brox said:


> rep if taking



Taking.


----------



## L I N G E R (Sep 3, 2012)

Delicious said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



125x125 please?


----------



## Delicious (Sep 3, 2012)

L I N G E R said:


> 125x125 please?


----------



## Chuck (Sep 4, 2012)

stock please.

EDIT: this pic, not the other two I mistakenly quoted at first.





L I N G E R said:


> +rep only.
> 
> 
> ....​



where are these from?


----------



## L I N G E R (Sep 4, 2012)

Rep in a sec.



The Flying Chuck said:


> where are these from?



Here Love;


----------



## Billie (Sep 4, 2012)

*Rep is Optional*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Synn (Sep 4, 2012)

Gin said:


> Taking.   Who is this?   :33



You have 24 hours to wear this, otherwise I'll be taking it. :3


----------



## L I N G E R (Sep 4, 2012)

+Rep only.






Want the 125x125 Versions? Look​


----------



## Billie (Sep 4, 2012)

L I N G E R said:


> +Rep only.
> 
> ​


Stock, please.


----------



## L I N G E R (Sep 4, 2012)

Joo said:


> Stock, please.





Other then that, No problem Love c;


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (Sep 4, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



taking. 

150*200 please?


----------



## Shaz (Sep 4, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*
> 
> ​




_Where's this from? 

(Not taking)_


----------



## Plush (Sep 4, 2012)

*Rep if taking~​*
​


----------



## Fay (Sep 4, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



This please :33


----------



## Plush (Sep 4, 2012)

*Rep if taking~​*
​


----------



## Plush (Sep 4, 2012)

*Rep if taking~​*
​


----------



## Billie (Sep 4, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> _Where's this from?
> 
> (Not taking)_



Ultraman Legend


----------



## Billie (Sep 4, 2012)

*Rep is Optional*
​


----------



## Synn (Sep 4, 2012)

*Rep & Credit is a must*
Will add borders on request




​


----------



## Synn (Sep 4, 2012)

*Rep & Credit is a must*
Will add borders on request




​


----------



## Rima (Sep 4, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*
> ​





Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*​



Taking. :33

I know Flame Princess and Princess Bubblegum, but who are the other chicks?


----------



## Chuck (Sep 4, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep & Credit is a must*
> Will add borders on request
> 
> 
> ...



I only want the stock


----------



## Synn (Sep 4, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> I only want the stock


----------



## Plush (Sep 4, 2012)

Rima said:


> Taking. :33
> 
> I know Flame Princess and Princess Bubblegum, but who are the other chicks?



_I found the stocks . I'm guessing a few of them are OC's. :33_


----------



## Hiccup (Sep 4, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*
> ​



_Taking, I love it.. ~ 
Can you please make it 125x125 with a dotted border? _


----------



## Plush (Sep 4, 2012)

Hiccup said:


> _Taking, I love it.. ~
> Can you please make it 125x125 with a dotted border? _



_Here you go. :33_




​


----------



## ℛei (Sep 4, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep & Credit is a must*
> Will add borders on request
> 
> 
> ...



FUCKING MINE 

repped.will cred when will use it

thanks


----------



## andrea (Sep 4, 2012)

ane said:


> [




Mine :WOW

already repped you ane


----------



## Bitty (Sep 4, 2012)

L I N G E R said:


> +Rep only.
> 
> 
> 
> Want the 125x125 Versions? Look​



taking this...can i get 125x125 with dotted border?


----------



## Synn (Sep 4, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> 
> ​



was this claimed? if not, mine!


----------



## Flynn (Sep 4, 2012)

8Bit Dreamz said:


> taking this...can i get 125x125 with dotted border?



Not my giveaway but-



No need to rep btw



Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*
> 
> ​



Oh and taking this. :33


----------



## L I N G E R (Sep 4, 2012)

Flynn said:


> Not my giveaway but-
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and taking this. :33



thats not 125x125


----------



## L I N G E R (Sep 4, 2012)

8Bit Dreamz said:


> taking this...can i get 125x125 with dotted border?



Here you are.



Flynn is just being silly.


----------



## Flynn (Sep 4, 2012)

L I N G E R said:


> Here you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Flynn is just being silly.







Dat fail.


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 4, 2012)

Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel said:


> taking.
> 
> 150*200 please?






Synn said:


> was this claimed? if not, mine!


I don't think it was claimed :33




Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*
> ​


dfnpreipnfpfigoprngberp

TAKING!!! pek


----------



## Mochi (Sep 4, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*
> ​



Meins, welche Serie?


----------



## Billie (Sep 4, 2012)

Mochi said:


> Meins, welche Serie?



Hyouka


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 4, 2012)

*rep if taking*




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## santanico (Sep 4, 2012)

Rima said:


> Taking. :33
> 
> I know Flame Princess and Princess Bubblegum, but who are the other chicks?


Lumpy space princess, Lady Rainacorn and Breakfast princess the other one I forgot 


taking


----------



## Misao (Sep 4, 2012)

Gin said:


> Taking.   Who is this?   :33




Artwork from original novel called Graceling.


----------



## L I N G E R (Sep 4, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> *rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



 freaking mine is it okay if I Re-size, Make it transparent an add a border?


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 4, 2012)

Do whatever you want with it


----------



## Jedah Dohma (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## santanico (Sep 4, 2012)

thanks             .


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 4, 2012)

L I N G E R said:


> +Rep only.​




Don't think anyone took this, wanke shun.


----------



## Emo_Princess (Sep 4, 2012)

L I N G E R said:


> +Rep only.
> 
> 
> 
> Want the 125x125 Versions? Look​



Taking.  :33


----------



## santanico (Sep 4, 2012)

rep/cred is optional




​


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 4, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​


----------



## Araragi (Sep 4, 2012)

starr said:


> rep/cred is optional
> 
> 
> ​



are you able to fix the bottom tail piece? If not that's fine, already repped


----------



## santanico (Sep 4, 2012)

you mean the shadow?


----------



## Araragi (Sep 4, 2012)

actually nvm, could you just fill in the white spot i circled in this pic?


----------



## santanico (Sep 5, 2012)

That's supposed to be a tear or something but okay


----------



## L I N G E R (Sep 5, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



 damn you love. taking XD.


----------



## Billie (Sep 5, 2012)

*Rep is Optional*​


----------



## L I N G E R (Sep 5, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*​



I'll be taking this. I think I'm 24'd however sorry Love :c


----------



## Whitebeard (Sep 5, 2012)

Plush said:


> ​


Taken            .

will rep asap


----------



## Synn (Sep 5, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​


----------



## Billie (Sep 5, 2012)

*Rep is Optional*


​


----------



## Toroxus (Sep 5, 2012)

starr said:


> rep/cred is optional
> [sp]
> 
> 
> [/sp]​



Will rep for stocks


----------



## Kid (Sep 5, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 5, 2012)

KidKid said:


> *Rep if taking*


Could I have the stock for this please?:33


----------



## Ghost (Sep 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _BLEACH 506 SPOILERS, DON'T WEAR 'TIL NEXT MONDAY_ 




​


----------



## santanico (Sep 5, 2012)

Toroxus said:


> Will rep for stocks


----------



## Austin (Sep 5, 2012)

Taking


----------



## Chuck (Sep 5, 2012)

starr said:


> rep/cred is optional
> 
> 
> ​



 stock please


----------



## Riley F. (Sep 5, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*​



150 x 200 (but zoomed in abit more)?


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 5, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​


----------



## Synn (Sep 5, 2012)

*Rep if taking*
​


----------



## Billie (Sep 5, 2012)

*Rep is Optional*

​


----------



## Billie (Sep 5, 2012)

*Rep is Optional*

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hariti (Sep 5, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*
> ​



Stocks and source?


----------



## Billie (Sep 5, 2012)

MrBuu said:


> 150 x 200 (but zoomed in abit more)?


 


Hariti said:


> Stocks and source?


----------



## Prototype (Sep 5, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking, thanks. 170x170, please?


----------



## Riley F. (Sep 5, 2012)

Joo said:


>



Thanks so much, will rep when i'm no longer 24'd.


----------



## Vermin (Sep 5, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



taking


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 5, 2012)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Danielle (Sep 5, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> *Spoiler*: _BLEACH 506 SPOILERS, DON'T WEAR 'TIL NEXT MONDAY_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking this. Amazing set!


----------



## santanico (Sep 5, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> stock please


----------



## Misao (Sep 5, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Sep 5, 2012)

Blackout said:


> Taking, thanks. 170x170, please?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jedah Dohma (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Prototype (Sep 5, 2012)

Joo said:


>



Awesome, thank you.


----------



## Soul King (Sep 5, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*
> ​


Not taking, but what's that from?



Plush said:


> _I found the stocks . I'm guessing a few of them are OC's. :33_


Nah, they're all from the series.

PB, Breakfast Princess, FP, Cotton Candy Princess, LSP, Lady Rainicorn.

The other princesses have only been shown once in the series I think.


----------



## Plush (Sep 6, 2012)

Soul King said:


> Not taking, but what's that from?



_Kuroko no Basket._​


> Nah, they're all from the series.
> 
> PB, Breakfast Princess, FP, Cotton Candy Princess, LSP, Lady Rainicorn.
> 
> The other princesses have only been shown once in the series I think.



_Ah, alright. 

Thank you for the information. _​


----------



## L I N G E R (Sep 6, 2012)

Taking and Stock Please


----------



## Chuck (Sep 6, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



taking, definitely.


----------



## Plush (Sep 6, 2012)

*Rep if taking~​*
​


----------



## Anarch (Sep 6, 2012)

Taking , thanks


----------



## Pixella (Sep 6, 2012)

Could I take this:
?


----------



## Kurou (Sep 6, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*
> ​




Taking         .


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 6, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*
> ​


Taking.


----------



## ℛei (Sep 6, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



can I have the stock please? :33


----------



## Sherlōck (Sep 6, 2012)

Taking reped.


----------



## andrea (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you ane pek

will rep once I spread


----------



## Billie (Sep 6, 2012)

*Rep is Optional*



​


----------



## Billie (Sep 6, 2012)

*Rep is Optional*


​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Synn (Sep 6, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*
> 
> ​



150x200 please


----------



## Billie (Sep 6, 2012)

Synn said:


> 150x200 please


----------



## Synn (Sep 6, 2012)

Joo said:


>



Thank you :33      .


----------



## Riley F. (Sep 6, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*
> ​



Stock for this please?


----------



## Plush (Sep 6, 2012)

MrBuu said:


> Stock for this please?



​


----------



## Riley F. (Sep 6, 2012)

Plush said:


> ​



Thanks alot


----------



## andrea (Sep 6, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*
> 
> ​





Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*
> 
> ​



Edited my post god dammit


----------



## Billie (Sep 6, 2012)

*Rep is Optional*


​


----------



## Synn (Sep 6, 2012)

*Rep if taking*





​


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Sep 6, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*
> ​



Taking this one.


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 6, 2012)

Reiki said:


> can I have the stock please? :33


 :33


----------



## ℛei (Sep 6, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> :33



thanks


----------



## Uffie (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## santanico (Sep 6, 2012)

thanks :33


----------



## Metaro (Sep 6, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*
> 
> ​



My Beautiful Itachi pek . Taking.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 6, 2012)

taking    .


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 6, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*​


Hasn't been taken right? I'll take both then :33


Synn said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Could I have the stocks please?:33


----------



## Synn (Sep 6, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Could I have the stocks please?:33


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 6, 2012)

Synn said:


>


Awesome! Thank you :33


----------



## Billie (Sep 6, 2012)

*Rep is Optional*

*Spoiler*: _Kuroko no Basket Chapter 179 Spoiler_ 






​


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 6, 2012)

Naruto Manga spoilers

These are colored manga transparents, rep is mandatory, but cred is optional. these are my first renders so don't bash them lol


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Sep 6, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Rep & Credit is a must*
> Will add borders on request
> 
> 
> ...



Damn. Taking these. Can you add a black border to both of them?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 6, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> *Spoiler*: _BLEACH 506 SPOILERS, DON'T WEAR 'TIL NEXT MONDAY_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


taking, will wait Monday


----------



## Synn (Sep 6, 2012)

HeLLzRoLLinG said:


> Damn. Taking these. Can you add a black border to both of them?


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Sep 6, 2012)

Synn said:


>



Thanks. Repped.


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 6, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​


----------



## Misao (Sep 6, 2012)

​


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 6, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*​





Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*
> ​



 Thanks.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 6, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG, I wanna take them all and then eat them.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 6, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Taking these


----------



## Nim (Sep 7, 2012)

Misao said:


> ​



Beautiful <3 resize pls :33


----------



## Billie (Sep 7, 2012)

Nim said:


> Beautiful <3 resize pls :33


----------



## Danielle (Sep 7, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> taking, will wait Monday




I took this already.


----------



## Plush (Sep 7, 2012)

*Rep if taking~​*
​


----------



## Billie (Sep 7, 2012)

*Rep is Optional*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Plush (Sep 7, 2012)

_Mine. 


Also, may I have it in 150 x 200, please? _


----------



## Billie (Sep 7, 2012)

Plush said:


> _Mine.
> 
> 
> Also, may I have it in 150 x 200, please? _

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Plush (Sep 7, 2012)

_
^ Thank you so much. <3​_


----------



## Nim (Sep 7, 2012)

Joo said:


>



Thanks 

Will rep, Misao, have to spread first


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 7, 2012)

Taking, thanks!



Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*​



48 hour'd


----------



## Revolution (Sep 7, 2012)

Taking lovely Hinata


----------



## Revolution (Sep 7, 2012)

starr said:


> rep/cred is optional
> 
> 
> ​


Taking Naru-Kurama.  Who is the artist for the Uchiha sig?  I love it, but wish Fugaku was included on this family moment, not left out.


----------



## Kid (Sep 7, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


----------



## Santí (Sep 7, 2012)

Taking this.


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 7, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 7, 2012)

taking the best character in the naruto series


----------



## Chuck (Sep 7, 2012)

KidKid said:


> *Rep if taking*



who is this?


----------



## Kid (Sep 7, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> who is this?



Miyamoto Musashi from Vagabond


----------



## andrea (Sep 7, 2012)

KidKid said:


> *Rep if taking*



thanks :33


----------



## G (Sep 7, 2012)

taking these.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 7, 2012)

^ ^
G has good taste :33


----------



## Jedah Dohma (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Revolution (Sep 7, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



TAKING, YES!


----------



## L I N G E R (Sep 7, 2012)

*rep yo*


​


----------



## Pixella (Sep 7, 2012)

I want this  

>___<


----------



## Soul King (Sep 7, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking, can I have 150x200 please? Thank you!


----------



## Miku ♥ (Sep 8, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*
> ​



thank you :33


----------



## Billie (Sep 8, 2012)

*Rep is Optional*


​


----------



## Billie (Sep 8, 2012)

*Rep is Optional*


​


----------



## andrea (Sep 8, 2012)

thank you :33


----------



## Meia (Sep 8, 2012)

Taking, thank you


----------



## Kid (Sep 8, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 8, 2012)

Soul King said:


> Taking, can I have 150x200 please? Thank you!





You're welcome :33


----------



## G (Sep 8, 2012)

taking this thanks.


----------



## Fay (Sep 8, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Taking these !


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 8, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*
> ​


taking + stock please


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 8, 2012)

Jedah Dohma said:


> ​


taking    .


----------



## Gold Roger (Sep 8, 2012)

KidKid said:


> *Rep if taking*



Taking. 

Can I have a black border?


----------



## Kid (Sep 8, 2012)

Gold Roger said:


> Taking.
> 
> Can I have a black border?





Here you go sir


----------



## Austin (Sep 8, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*
> 
> ​



Taking, thanks.


----------



## Jedah Dohma (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Imagine (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks              .


----------



## Plush (Sep 8, 2012)

*Rep if taking~​*
​


----------



## Plush (Sep 8, 2012)

*Rep if taking~​*
​


----------



## Billie (Sep 8, 2012)

*Rep is Optional*


​


----------



## Billie (Sep 8, 2012)

*Rep is Optional*


​


----------



## Delicious (Sep 8, 2012)

*Rep if taking*

​


----------



## Austin (Sep 8, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*​



taking, thanks!


----------



## Imagine (Sep 8, 2012)

Delicious said:


> *Rep if taking*​



Taking          .


----------



## Jedah Dohma (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Melodie (Sep 8, 2012)

Delicious said:


> *Rep if taking*​



Taking, thanks! :33​


----------



## Delicious (Sep 8, 2012)

*Rep if taking*





​


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Sep 9, 2012)

*Rep if taking*
​


----------



## Chuck (Sep 9, 2012)

Delicious said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



what series are these from?


----------



## Imagine (Sep 9, 2012)

^Sword Art Online


----------



## Delicious (Sep 9, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> what series are these from?



Sword Art Online


----------



## Billie (Sep 9, 2012)

*Rep is Optional*



​


----------



## choco bao bao (Sep 9, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*
> ​


Mine    <333


----------



## Shaz (Sep 9, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*​



Taking, dotted border please?


----------



## andrea (Sep 9, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*
> ​





Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*
> ​



thank you


----------



## 666 (Sep 9, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Can you change in 125x125?


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Sep 9, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking this one.


----------



## Billie (Sep 9, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Taking, can I also get the stock too please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



666 said:


> Can you change in 125x125?


----------



## zetzume (Sep 9, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*
> ​



Taking this one . thanks. <3


----------



## 666 (Sep 9, 2012)

Joo said:


>



Thank you ^^


----------



## Billie (Sep 9, 2012)

*Rep is Optional*



​


----------



## ? (Sep 9, 2012)

Jaded Heart said:


> [/CENTER]



Taking          .


----------



## Plush (Sep 9, 2012)

_Mine . _


----------



## Uffie (Sep 9, 2012)

some Lily avatars.


----------



## Synn (Sep 9, 2012)

>



mine          .

24'd, will rep later


----------



## Synn (Sep 9, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Synn (Sep 9, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Sep 9, 2012)

Synn said:
			
		

> ​



Rep and Taking.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 9, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*
> 
> 
> 
> ​


taking     .


----------



## Synn (Sep 9, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Momoko (Sep 9, 2012)

Synn said:


> ​



Taking this one avatar. Thank you.  rep on the way~


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Sep 9, 2012)

Uffie said:


>



Taking these.


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 9, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​


----------



## Chuck (Sep 9, 2012)

Synn said:


> ​



stock please.


----------



## Synn (Sep 9, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> stock please.


----------



## Billie (Sep 9, 2012)

*Rep is Optional*




​


----------



## Shaz (Sep 9, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*
> ​




Taking, dotted border please?


I'll have to spread. 
Will get back to you.


----------



## Billie (Sep 9, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Taking, dotted border please?
> 
> 
> I'll have to spread.
> Will get back to you.


----------



## Lew (Sep 9, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is this from?


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 9, 2012)

Hyouka                          ^


----------



## Mochi (Sep 9, 2012)

Perfect, gonna rep you later


----------



## Billie (Sep 9, 2012)

NufcLew said:


> What is this from?



Hyouka - Episode 21


----------



## andrea (Sep 9, 2012)

Synn said:


> ​



thanks synn :33


----------



## Revolution (Sep 9, 2012)

Uffie said:


> some Lily avatars.



Uffie, who is the painter of all the Akatsuki villains?  Looks like its the same one.


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 9, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> Uffie, who is the painter of all the Akatsuki villains?  Looks like its the same one.


It's Lily.


----------



## Wez ★ (Sep 9, 2012)

Uffie said:


> some Lily avatars.


Taking, thanks!


----------



## Soul King (Sep 9, 2012)

_Rep if taking_

​


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 9, 2012)

Taking this :33 is this simple artwork or is it from an anime?


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Sep 10, 2012)

Soul King said:


> ​



Taking. Can I get it re-sized to 150x150 please?


----------



## Revolution (Sep 10, 2012)

Uffie said:


> some Lily avatars.



Can I have the stock for these?  The middle is the only one I'm taking _so far._


----------



## Synn (Sep 10, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> The middle is the only one I'm taking _so far._



It was already claimed .


----------



## Uffie (Sep 10, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> Can I have the stock for these?  The middle is the only one I'm taking _so far._





The artist is Lily for those who were asking.


----------



## Billie (Sep 10, 2012)

​


----------



## Stringer (Sep 10, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​


I'll take it, I'd like to have the stock too if possible.


----------



## Billie (Sep 10, 2012)

Unshaken Faith said:


> I'll take it, I'd like to have the stock too if possible.


----------



## Plush (Sep 10, 2012)

*Rep if taking~​*​


----------



## Melodie (Sep 10, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*​



saidmasdiadmasimid

TAKING.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 10, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking this. If possible can you please make it transparent?
Otherwise it's already good like this, thanks.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 10, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Taking               .


----------



## Lew (Sep 10, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*​



Taking this one :33 


Plshiewana what is this from?


----------



## Plush (Sep 10, 2012)

NufcLew said:


> Plshiewana what is this from?




_That is Tsumugi and Ritsu from 'K-ON!' . :33_​


----------



## Selva (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks :3 can I have the stock too?


----------



## Plush (Sep 10, 2012)

Selva said:


> Thanks :3 can I have the stock too?




_Here you go._ <:


​


----------



## Lew (Sep 10, 2012)

Plush said:


> _That is Tsumugi and Ritsu from 'K-ON!' . :33_​



Thank you Plushie


----------



## Rima (Sep 10, 2012)

Taking. pek

Can I get this without the border?


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 10, 2012)

ane said:


> she's Feldt Grace from Gundam 00


Alright thanks! :33


----------



## tears (Sep 10, 2012)

Rep if Taking 


​


----------



## Bitty (Sep 10, 2012)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking
> ​



hell yea thanks!!!!


----------



## Billie (Sep 11, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Sep 11, 2012)

​


----------



## Misao (Sep 11, 2012)

​


----------



## Ghost (Sep 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _NARUTO MANGA 601 SPOILERS, DON'T WEAR 'TIL NEXT MONDAY_ 



..​


----------



## ? (Sep 11, 2012)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking
> ​



Taking                                    .​


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Sep 11, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking this one.


----------



## Shaz (Sep 11, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​




Taking. **

Need to spread, so I'll get back to you.


----------



## Synn (Sep 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Naruto Manga Spoilers_


----------



## Synn (Sep 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Naruto Manga Spoilers_


----------



## Synn (Sep 11, 2012)

​


----------



## Synn (Sep 11, 2012)

​


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Sep 11, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking this.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 11, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naruto Manga Spoilers_



taking, thanks.


----------



## Samehada (Sep 11, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naruto Manga Spoilers_



Taking and repped. Thank you.


----------



## andrea (Sep 11, 2012)

Synn said:


> ​



thanks, will rep once i spread some


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 11, 2012)

Misao said:


> ​


Taking.   <3


----------



## Trinity B (Sep 11, 2012)

Synn said:


> ​



Swag. Taking. Repped.


----------



## Billie (Sep 12, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Sep 12, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Sep 12, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Sep 12, 2012)

​


----------



## tears (Sep 12, 2012)

​


----------



## Lavender (Sep 12, 2012)

Not taking, but i would like to ask where this is from?​


----------



## Billie (Sep 12, 2012)

​


----------



## Synn (Sep 12, 2012)

​


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 12, 2012)

tears said:


> ​



Taking before anyone else 



tears said:


> Rep if Taking
> ​




can you make it senior size?


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 12, 2012)

ty                                                   .


----------



## Anarch (Sep 12, 2012)

Lavender said:


> Not taking, but i would like to ask where this is from?​



I believe it's from


----------



## tears (Sep 12, 2012)

Lavender said:


> Not taking, but i would like to ask where this is from?​



Anarch answered it 



Moon~ said:


> Taking before anyone else
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sure


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you! pek


----------



## tears (Sep 12, 2012)

Rep if taking 




​


----------



## Chuck (Sep 12, 2012)

Synn said:


> ​



stock please




tears said:


> Rep if taking
> ​



Taking, thanks.


----------



## Ghost (Sep 12, 2012)

Synn said:


> ​



Thin black border please. :33


----------



## Sherlōck (Sep 12, 2012)

Taking. Reped.


Taking. 150x150 please.


----------



## Synn (Sep 12, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> stock please







Shirosaki said:


> Thin black border please. :33


----------



## familyparka (Sep 12, 2012)

Taylor Momsen ♥

Taking

Could you resize it to 125 x 125?


----------



## santanico (Sep 12, 2012)

mine



taking this one too, I owe you double reps


----------



## Billie (Sep 12, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 12, 2012)

Synn said:


> ​


Taking, will wear next Monday.


----------



## Synn (Sep 12, 2012)

​


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Sep 12, 2012)

Synn said:


> ​



Stock plz.


----------



## Synn (Sep 12, 2012)

HeLLzRoLLinG said:


> Stock plz.


----------



## Kid (Sep 12, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


----------



## Samehada (Sep 12, 2012)

KidKid said:


> *Rep if taking*



Taking this bitch before someone else can get their grubby hands on it 

Stock?


----------



## Revolution (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Kid (Sep 12, 2012)

Samehada said:


> Taking this bitch before someone else can get their grubby hands on it
> 
> Stock?



Stockholm?


----------



## Imagine (Sep 12, 2012)

Joo said:


> \  ​



Taking                             . must spread


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 12, 2012)

KidKid said:


> *Rep if taking*



Taking, thanks :33


----------



## Delicious (Sep 12, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​


----------



## Misao (Sep 12, 2012)

Taking these. Gorgeous atmosphere. 


150 x 200.


----------



## Riley F. (Sep 12, 2012)

Rep if taking:
​


----------



## tears (Sep 12, 2012)

familyparka said:


> Taylor Momsen ♥
> 
> Taking
> 
> Could you resize it to 125 x 125?



sure


----------



## Araragi (Sep 12, 2012)

Delicious said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



taking repped can i black border?


----------



## tears (Sep 12, 2012)

Dastan said:


> Taking. Reped.
> 
> 
> 
> Taking. 150x150 please.



sure 
hope its ok.


----------



## Delicious (Sep 12, 2012)

NatsuDragneel said:


> taking repped can i black border?


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 12, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 12, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naruto Manga Spoilers_



Thanks.


----------



## Santí (Sep 12, 2012)

Taking these two.


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 12, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​


----------



## familyparka (Sep 13, 2012)

tears said:


> sure



Thank you so much! your works are awesome!

Repped you


----------



## Sakubo (Sep 13, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*


I'll take these :>


----------



## Billie (Sep 13, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Delicious (Sep 13, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



taking and stock for second one pls


----------



## Momoko (Sep 13, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking, do you have in smaller size tho ?


----------



## Billie (Sep 13, 2012)

Delicious said:


> taking and stock for second one pls






Amber said:


> Taking, do you have in smaller size tho ?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 13, 2012)

MrBuu said:


> Rep if taking:
> ​



I'll be taking this.


----------



## Riley F. (Sep 13, 2012)

Rep if taking:
​


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 13, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



taking this


----------



## Revolution (Sep 13, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where did you get all these?


----------



## Synn (Sep 13, 2012)

​


----------



## Synn (Sep 13, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Sep 13, 2012)

MrBuu said:


> Rep if taking:
> ​


Stock, please.


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 13, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> Where did you get all these?


tumblr


Synn said:


> ​


Taking :33


----------



## Riley F. (Sep 13, 2012)

Joo said:


> Stock, please.



Here you go:


----------



## santanico (Sep 13, 2012)

rep/cred is optional


​


----------



## Billie (Sep 13, 2012)

​


----------



## Misao (Sep 13, 2012)

​


----------



## Rima (Sep 13, 2012)

tears said:


> Rep if taking ​





Joo said:


> ​





Synn said:


> ​



Taking these.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 13, 2012)

MrBuu said:


> Rep if taking:
> ​





Misao said:


> ​


Nabbed.


----------



## Delicious (Sep 13, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​


----------



## tears (Sep 14, 2012)

Rep if taking 




​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 14, 2012)

tears said:


> Rep if taking




Taking


----------



## 666 (Sep 14, 2012)

Rep is a option

​


----------



## ℛei (Sep 14, 2012)

666 said:


> Rep is a option
> 
> ​



taking.Thanks


----------



## Billie (Sep 14, 2012)

​


----------



## Anarch (Sep 14, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking, thanks


----------



## Momoko (Sep 14, 2012)

tears said:


> Rep if taking
> ​






Taking thse avy's, could I get a smaller size please?


----------



## Lacie (Sep 14, 2012)

Delicious said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



 
Taking.


----------



## Kid (Sep 14, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


----------



## santanico (Sep 14, 2012)

mine


----------



## Kurou (Sep 14, 2012)

KidKid said:


> *Rep if taking*



Taking             .


----------



## Kid (Sep 14, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


----------



## Billie (Sep 14, 2012)

​


----------



## Blur (Sep 14, 2012)

Delicious said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Taking, thanks.


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 14, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​


----------



## Delicious (Sep 14, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​


----------



## Austin (Sep 14, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​




Taking                ​


----------



## tears (Sep 14, 2012)

Amber said:


> Taking thse avy's, could I get a smaller size please?



hope this ok 



----

Rep if taking


​


----------



## Anjo (Sep 15, 2012)

taking this



starr said:


> rep/cred is optional
> 
> [/indent]



and snaaaagging this.


----------



## Plush (Sep 15, 2012)

*Rep if taking~​*​


----------



## Shaz (Sep 15, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*​




I'll have it. 



Thank you.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 15, 2012)

taking, thanks. I will rep later today when I can use a proper browser ;3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 15, 2012)

Delicious said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​


taking           .


----------



## Mirrow (Sep 15, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*​



Thanks         .


----------



## Momoko (Sep 15, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*​



Kitteh! pek Taking! *_* <3 Do you have them as 125x sizes? please?


----------



## Plush (Sep 15, 2012)

Amber said:


> Kitteh! pek Taking! *_* <3 Do you have them as 125x sizes? please?








_Sorry, I had to cut out most of the frames to keep the avatars under 100 KB._ •︿•​


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 15, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*​


awww so many cute kitties 

taking this one pek could I also have it in 170x170 please?


----------



## Plush (Sep 15, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> awww so many cute kitties
> 
> taking this one pek could I also have it in 170x170 please?



_Here you go._ 



​


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you Plushie


----------



## Kid (Sep 15, 2012)

*Rep if taking
*


----------



## Lew (Sep 15, 2012)

KidKid said:


> *Rep if taking
> *



Taking this 

Can I get a dotted border please? :33


----------



## Kid (Sep 15, 2012)

NufcLew said:


> Taking this
> 
> Can I get a dotted border please? :33





here you go


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Sep 15, 2012)

KidKid said:


> *Rep if taking
> *



Taking this one.


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 15, 2012)

*Rep if taking*




​


----------



## Lew (Sep 15, 2012)

KidKid said:


> here you go



Thank you


----------



## Revolution (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Delicious (Sep 15, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 15, 2012)

rep.

​


----------



## Velocity (Sep 15, 2012)

Can I get the stock and a 150x200 avatar, please? 


I'm tempted to get a tattoo for my birthday in a couple of months and I really like that... Can I get the stock?


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 15, 2012)

Delicious said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​


Taking 


Frooba said:


> rep.
> ​


Which manga is this from?:33


Velocity said:


> I'm tempted to get a tattoo for my birthday in a couple of months and I really like that... Can I get the stock?


I agree that it is beautiful:33


----------



## Delicious (Sep 15, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Can I get the stock and a 150x200 avatar, please?


----------



## santanico (Sep 15, 2012)

rep/cred is optional


​


----------



## Samehada (Sep 16, 2012)

Delicious said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking this one , but I really want to resurface these. Please rep Delicious for them if you take. My opinion, these are too good to be passed up and yet, everyone seemed to miss them.


----------



## Billie (Sep 16, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Sep 16, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Sep 16, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Sep 16, 2012)

​


----------



## Imagine (Sep 16, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking, gotta spread. Is this from a game/series?


----------



## Billie (Sep 16, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Taking, gotta spread. Is this from a game/series?



Akai Katana
[YOUTUBE]farzs6mYwzY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Plush (Sep 16, 2012)

Joo said:


>



_Mine. 

May I also have them in 150 x 200, please? :33_


----------



## Chuck (Sep 16, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



stock please, and where is this from?


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 16, 2012)

Delicious said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



Taking


----------



## Meia (Sep 16, 2012)

Taking, thanks. 24d right now.


----------



## L I N G E R (Sep 16, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



taking thank you two <3

24'd however


----------



## Billie (Sep 16, 2012)

Plush said:


> _Mine.
> 
> May I also have them in 150 x 200, please? :33_


 




The Flying Chuck said:


> stock please, and where is this from?


----------



## Plush (Sep 16, 2012)

_^ Thank you. _


----------



## Riley F. (Sep 16, 2012)

Stock for this please?


----------



## Delicious (Sep 16, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


​


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 16, 2012)

>



Domo                            .


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 16, 2012)

Delicious said:


> *Rep if taking*​



Taking  need to spread, might get 24'd


----------



## Synn (Sep 16, 2012)

​


----------



## Metaro (Sep 16, 2012)

Synn said:


> ​



Taking <3.


----------



## Billie (Sep 16, 2012)

​


----------



## Rima (Sep 16, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​





tears said:


> hope this ok
> 
> 
> ----
> ...





Joo said:


> ​



Taking.

Please resize.


----------



## ? (Sep 17, 2012)

Taking            .


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 17, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​


taking


----------



## Billie (Sep 17, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Sep 17, 2012)

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Billie (Sep 17, 2012)

​


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 17, 2012)

ty                                                      .


----------



## Billie (Sep 17, 2012)

​


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 17, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​


I want to take _all_ of those! 

I'll just settle with the second and fourth one.


----------



## Shaz (Sep 17, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​





I'll take both, dotted border please?


Thanks.


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 17, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​


Taking this :33
And could you make me a sig out of this?

Gotta rep you later, still 24'd


----------



## Hariti (Sep 17, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​





Joo said:


> ​



Taking,thanks.
Gotta spread.
EDIT:And now I'm 24'd. Will rep asap.


----------



## Billie (Sep 17, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> I'll take both, dotted border please?
> 
> Thanks.


 



SaskeKun said:


> And could you make me a sig out of this?


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Mirrow (Sep 17, 2012)

*Rep If Taking​*

​


----------



## Chuck (Sep 17, 2012)

Mirrow said:


> *Rep If Taking​*



_The Hobbit?_ Stock & source please.


----------



## Mirrow (Sep 17, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> _The Hobbit?_ Stock & source please.



Pretty cool stock


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 17, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​


Stock, please.


----------



## Melodie (Sep 17, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking, thanks.​


----------



## Billie (Sep 17, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Stock, please.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 17, 2012)

^
 omg!  That stock is drawn with a penis between her legs


----------



## Araragi (Sep 17, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​




taking dotted border for the first two and a sig out of the last one please(with dotted border? plz


----------



## santanico (Sep 18, 2012)

rep/cred optional



​


----------



## Brie (Sep 18, 2012)

starr said:


> rep/cred optional
> 
> 
> ​




These two are like the cutest thing ever; I just can't pass this up!

 Sorry ppl they're all mine.​


----------



## Plush (Sep 18, 2012)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: __




_Mine. 

Thank you. _​


----------



## santanico (Sep 18, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Sep 18, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Sep 18, 2012)

​


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 18, 2012)

Delicious said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



48 hour'd, I was so jelly of that one


----------



## Calm (Sep 18, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



What series is this from?


----------



## Araragi (Sep 18, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



taking repped for this, and previous avy's I took


starr said:


> ​


 must spread 


Calm said:


> What series is this from?



sword art online


----------



## Melodie (Sep 18, 2012)

starr said:


> ​



'Sankyoo ​


----------



## Calm (Sep 18, 2012)

NatsuDragneel said:


> taking repped for this, and previous avy's I took
> 
> must spread
> 
> ...



Thank you. Looking forward to watching it


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Sep 18, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



I'll be taking this. Rep coming...


----------



## Metaro (Sep 18, 2012)

If yopu're giving away this , i'm taking this .

Idk don't judge me


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Sep 18, 2012)

Delicious said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



Taking these mate.


----------



## Synn (Sep 18, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Meia (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you.     .


----------



## Shaz (Sep 18, 2012)

Synn said:


> ​





This was destiny. 


Thanks.


----------



## Rima (Sep 18, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​





starr said:


> ​



Taking       .


----------



## Delicious (Sep 18, 2012)

_*Rep if taking*_


​


----------



## Delicious (Sep 18, 2012)

*Rep if taking*

​


----------



## Santí (Sep 18, 2012)

10/10

This is mine.

Mind telling me where it's from?


----------



## Delicious (Sep 18, 2012)

Sant? said:


> 10/10
> 
> This is mine.
> 
> Mind telling me where it's from?



Geralt of Rivia from


----------



## Melodie (Sep 18, 2012)

Rima said:


> Taking       .



The first one was taken by _Plush_.​


----------



## Revolution (Sep 19, 2012)

starr said:


> ​



WHERE DID YOU FIND THESE? pek


----------



## Lovely Hope (Sep 19, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*
> 
> ​


Taking..


Jaded Heart said:


> from the series _Panty Stocking & Garter Belt_
> 
> ​




Taking..​


----------



## Revolution (Sep 19, 2012)

CLAIMED!

Kushina has a great smile!  Just like her son


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2012)

NatsuDragneel said:


> taking dotted border for the first two and a sig out of the last one please(with dotted border? plz


----------



## Imagine (Sep 19, 2012)

Delicious said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​




Lemme get dat.​


----------



## Hiccup (Sep 19, 2012)

​


----------



## Plush (Sep 19, 2012)

_Mine, thank you. <3

_​


----------



## Metaro (Sep 19, 2012)

Taking!!! pek

i'll rep as soon as I can


----------



## Hiccup (Sep 19, 2012)

Rep if taking~





*Spoiler*: _Sigs_ 











​


----------



## Plush (Sep 19, 2012)

_Ohmygosh!! Mine. 

Also, may I have it in 150 x 200, please? 


Must spread! _​


----------



## Hiccup (Sep 19, 2012)

Plush said:


> _Ohmygosh!! Mine.
> 
> Also, may I have it in 150 x 200, please?
> 
> ...




Didn't know whether you wanted with borders or without.


​


----------



## Plush (Sep 19, 2012)

Hiccup said:


> Didn't know whether you wanted with borders or without.
> 
> 
> ​




_^ Thank you so much. Ily. <3


_​


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nash (Sep 19, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



ahskjhaskdh mine, danke 

edit: will rep in a bit :<


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 19, 2012)

Hiccup said:


> Rep if taking~
> ​



taking, repped​


----------



## Samehada (Sep 19, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> 48 hour'd, I was so jelly of that one



Was going to use it for a Tobi set. 

But ok, I guess you can use it for now


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## santanico (Sep 19, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> WHERE DID YOU FIND THESE? pek


----------



## Delicious (Sep 19, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## murasex (Sep 19, 2012)

credit

​


----------



## Austin (Sep 19, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking, can I get with a dotted border and 125x125?


----------



## Distance (Sep 20, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



I'll take this. Got to spread.


----------



## Billie (Sep 20, 2012)

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Billie (Sep 20, 2012)

Austin said:


> Taking, can I get with a dotted border and 125x125?


----------



## andrea (Sep 20, 2012)

ane said:


>



thanks ane :33


----------



## Synn (Sep 20, 2012)

​


----------



## Rima (Sep 20, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​





Hiccup said:


> ​





Joo said:


> ​



Taking these. :33


----------



## Lew (Sep 20, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking 

Dotted border please.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 20, 2012)

OMG!  So scarry!  Poor girl
NOT TAKING


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Sep 20, 2012)

Delicious said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



Taking.

Could I get a dotted border around this please?


----------



## Billie (Sep 20, 2012)

NufcLew said:


> Taking
> 
> Dotted border please.


----------



## Billie (Sep 20, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Sep 20, 2012)

​


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 20, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine, thx!


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Sep 20, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



 Mine,is it possible that you could make a signature out of it ?


----------



## Lew (Sep 20, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking this as well 

Dotted border please :33


----------



## Billie (Sep 20, 2012)

Hakan Erkan said:


> Mine,is it possible that you could make a signature out of it ?






NufcLew said:


> Taking this as well
> 
> Dotted border please :33


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Sep 20, 2012)

NufcLew said:


> Taking this as well
> 
> Dotted border please :33



Damnit I was gonna take this


----------



## Delicious (Sep 20, 2012)

Brotha Yasuji said:


> Taking.
> 
> Could I get a dotted border around this please?


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 20, 2012)

ty

Is it possible to get a sig? 

24'd at the moment


----------



## Billie (Sep 20, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> ty
> 
> Is it possible to get a sig?
> 
> 24'd at the moment


----------



## Delicious (Sep 20, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## shibunari (Sep 20, 2012)

*Rep if taking*





​ *Naruto Spoiler!*


*Spoiler*: __ 







* sig*


​


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 20, 2012)

Hiccup said:


> Rep if taking~
> ​



Taking, is there a matching sig?


----------



## murasex (Sep 20, 2012)

credit

​


----------



## Revolution (Sep 21, 2012)

shibunari said:


> ​



CLAIMING!


----------



## santanico (Sep 21, 2012)

thanks, I'm going to edit this though


----------



## Billie (Sep 21, 2012)

Delicious said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​


Stock, please.


----------



## Sherlōck (Sep 21, 2012)

Taking.Reped.


----------



## Anarch (Sep 21, 2012)

Delicious said:


> *Rep if taking*
> ​



Taking , thanks !

Adam Jensen


----------



## Hariti (Sep 21, 2012)

_*Rep if taking*_


​


----------



## Anjo (Sep 21, 2012)

can I get a resize to 170 x 170 please?

lurv youu


----------



## Billie (Sep 21, 2012)

​


----------



## Delicious (Sep 21, 2012)

Joo said:


> Stock, please.


----------



## G (Sep 21, 2012)

taking this..............


----------



## Plush (Sep 21, 2012)

ane said:


>





_Taking these, thank you. _​


----------



## Lacie (Sep 21, 2012)

shibunari said:


> sig[/B]
> 
> [/CENTER]



Taking this one


----------



## Toroxus (Sep 21, 2012)

Hariti said:


>



Rep for stocks. :33


----------



## Omega Reaper (Sep 21, 2012)

Misao said:


> ​



Can I have the Mitsuru and Minato one in 150/200 please?  m.m


----------



## Lovely Hope (Sep 21, 2012)

Hariti said:


> _*Rep if taking*_
> 
> ​


Taking..
about the last one..He\She asked for the stock so I will take it I geuss..


Joo said:


> ​



Taking..
and will rep after spread..


----------



## Hariti (Sep 22, 2012)

Toroxus said:


> Rep for stocks. :33


----------



## Billie (Sep 22, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Sep 22, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Sep 22, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Sep 22, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Sep 22, 2012)

​


----------



## アストロ (Sep 22, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Can you please make this 125x125 will rep and cred


----------



## Billie (Sep 22, 2012)

アストロ said:


> Can you please make this 125x125 will rep and cred


----------



## Chuck (Sep 22, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Stock please. Also taking.


----------



## Distance (Sep 22, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​





Joo said:


> ​





Joo said:


> ​



Taking! +reps


----------



## Billie (Sep 22, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> Stock please. Also taking.


----------



## andrea (Sep 22, 2012)

REP IF YOU TAKE



​


----------



## Riley F. (Sep 22, 2012)

Rep if taking:
​


----------



## andrea (Sep 22, 2012)

REP IF YOU TAKE






​


----------



## Lavender (Sep 22, 2012)

MrBuu said:


> Rep if taking:
> ​



Taking.

Rep has been given.

Is it available with an border though?​


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 22, 2012)

Mali said:


> _Rep if taking_​



Taking~  



Scizor said:


> /center]
> 
> Rep if taking, please =)​




And this one. ​


----------



## Austin (Sep 22, 2012)

MrBuu said:


> Rep if taking:
> ​



Taking.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 22, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> REP IF YOU TAKE​



Stock please.



Lysandra said:


> REP IF YOU TAKE
> 
> ​



Taking.


----------



## andrea (Sep 22, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> Stock please.


----------



## Delicious (Sep 22, 2012)

​


----------



## Meia (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Billie (Sep 22, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Sep 22, 2012)

​


----------



## Imagine (Sep 22, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking                              .


----------



## Shaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Delicious said:


> ​




Dotted border please?

I'll need to spread, I'll get back to you with the rep.

Thank you.


----------



## Vash (Sep 22, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking this, thanks.

24'd. rep you later.


----------



## Delicious (Sep 22, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Dotted border please?
> 
> I'll need to spread, I'll get back to you with the rep.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 22, 2012)

*Rep if taking*



​


----------



## Rima (Sep 22, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> REP IF YOU TAKE
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Joo said:


> ​



Taking.

Gotta spread, Joo.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 22, 2012)

I will take this one, thank you


----------



## Chuck (Sep 23, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



What is this and where is it from? Also, stock please.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 23, 2012)

Delicious said:


> *Rep & Cred if taking*
> 
> ​



takiiing  ~


----------



## Kid (Sep 23, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


----------



## andrea (Sep 23, 2012)

REP IF YOU TAKE





​


----------



## Selva (Sep 23, 2012)

Random avas I'm not going to use:




​


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Sep 23, 2012)

KidKid said:


> *Rep if taking*



Taking this.


----------



## Meia (Sep 23, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Sep 23, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Rain Of Pain (Sep 23, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> ​



Stock please.


----------



## Delicious (Sep 23, 2012)

​


----------



## andrea (Sep 23, 2012)

Rain Of Pain said:


> Stock please.


----------



## Metaro (Sep 23, 2012)

Selva said:


> Random avas I'm not going to use:
> ​



Taking , thank you.


----------



## Billie (Sep 23, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Sep 23, 2012)

​


----------



## Delicious (Sep 23, 2012)

​


----------



## Schnarf (Sep 23, 2012)

Can I get a white border please?


----------



## Billie (Sep 23, 2012)

Delicious said:


> ​



More fames, Deli.


----------



## Delicious (Sep 23, 2012)

Joo said:


> More fames, Deli.



fames?


----------



## ? (Sep 23, 2012)

Hariti said:


> _*Rep if taking*_
> ​



Taking                       .


----------



## Lovely Hope (Sep 23, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> REP IF YOU TAKE
> ​



Taking these..


Joo said:


> ​



Stock please?!:33..


SaskeKun said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> ​


Taking..


----------



## Chuck (Sep 24, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



It's been over 24 hours. I'm taking this. 

Still have to spread, I'll rep you later on in the day.


----------



## Billie (Sep 24, 2012)

Delicious said:


> fames?



Oh, i mean frames.


----------



## Billie (Sep 24, 2012)

​


----------



## Delicious (Sep 24, 2012)

Joo said:


> Oh, i mean frames.



Oh, well the gifs were that short.


----------



## Sherlōck (Sep 24, 2012)

Taking.24'ed. Will rep later.


170 x 170 please.


----------



## andrea (Sep 24, 2012)

Dastan said:


> 170 x 170 please.


----------



## Semplice (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rep* if taking.  Credit is optional, but appreciated nonetheless.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 24, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​


Taaaking. :33 gonnna rep


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 24, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking, thanks :33


----------



## Imagine (Sep 24, 2012)

Semplice said:


> *Rep* if taking.  Credit is optional, but appreciated nonetheless.



Thanks                              .


----------



## Billie (Sep 24, 2012)

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 24, 2012)

Selva said:


> Random avas I'm not going to use:
> 
> 
> ​


nom        nom~


----------



## Prototype (Sep 24, 2012)

Taking, thank you.


----------



## Billie (Sep 25, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Sep 25, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking this one,could you make a signature out of it please ?

Edit: Must spread.


----------



## Billie (Sep 25, 2012)

Hakan Erkan said:


> Taking this one,could you make a signature out of it please ?
> 
> Edit: Must spread.



*Spoiler*: __ 





​


----------



## Melodie (Sep 25, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking.

Black border please. :33​


----------



## Synn (Sep 25, 2012)

​


----------



## Synn (Sep 25, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 25, 2012)

mine, thank you


----------



## andrea (Sep 25, 2012)

Synn said:


> ​



150x200 please :33


----------



## Synn (Sep 25, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> 150x200 please :33



For some reason, I _knew_ you'd claim that avatar


----------



## Anjo (Sep 25, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​


taking this


----------



## Sherlōck (Sep 25, 2012)

Taking.Reped.


----------



## andrea (Sep 25, 2012)

Synn said:


> For some reason, I _knew_ you'd claim that avatar



you know me so well 

thank you


----------



## Vixen (Sep 25, 2012)

Synn said:


> ​



Beautiful work, Synn


----------



## Vixen (Sep 25, 2012)

*Just rep*

​


----------



## Plush (Sep 25, 2012)

_Mine. Thank you. <3 _​


----------



## andrea (Sep 25, 2012)

Vixen said:


> *Just rep*​



150x200  ?


----------



## Vixen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> 150x200  ?


----------



## andrea (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks. Do you mind if I edit it a bit in PS?


----------



## Vixen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Thanks. Do you mind if I edit it a bit in PS?



Not at all.


----------



## tears (Sep 25, 2012)

Rep if taking 


​


----------



## Chuck (Sep 26, 2012)

tears said:


> Rep if taking
> ​



Source & stock please.


----------



## Billie (Sep 26, 2012)

​


----------



## ℛei (Sep 26, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Mine,thanks


----------



## tears (Sep 26, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> Source & stock please.



Stock :


Source :
soz didnt have it. my friend just gave it to me to edit it into ava.
its from Glee project 2.


----------



## Billie (Sep 26, 2012)

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Billie (Sep 26, 2012)

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Maple (Sep 26, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​





Synn said:


> ​



_Taking, thanks. :33
Hope these haven't already been claimed. _


----------



## Chuck (Sep 26, 2012)

tears said:


> Stock :
> 
> 
> Source :
> ...





tears said:


> Rep if taking
> ​



You sure it's not from *Glee season 4*? Anyways, I'm taking it, thanks.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Sep 26, 2012)

Delicious said:


> ​



Taking this.


----------



## Billie (Sep 26, 2012)

Melodie said:


> Taking.
> 
> Black border please. :33​


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Sep 26, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking these two.


----------



## Vash (Sep 26, 2012)

Joo said:


> [​



Taking these thanks.


----------



## Ghost (Sep 26, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



taking        .


----------



## Billie (Sep 26, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slayer (Sep 26, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking these three, thanks.


----------



## Billie (Sep 27, 2012)

​


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 27, 2012)

Delicious said:


> *Rep if taking*​





Joo said:


> ​



Thanks.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 27, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



What is this from?


----------



## Revolution (Sep 27, 2012)

Please Rep


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 27, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​





Joo said:


> ​




Thank you!


----------



## Billie (Sep 27, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Sep 27, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Sep 27, 2012)

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Maple (Sep 27, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking, thank you. ~ 

Could you please add dotted borders to it? I'm not currently on my laptop to be able to.


----------



## Momoko (Sep 27, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking~  Can you resize and put only dotted border? please?


----------



## Billie (Sep 27, 2012)

Amber said:


> Taking~  Can you resize and put only dotted border? please?


----------



## Momoko (Sep 27, 2012)

Joo said:


>



~Lovely.  Thank you Joo! pek


----------



## Drums (Sep 27, 2012)

Joo said:


>




Taking. Thanks!


----------



## Billie (Sep 27, 2012)

StrawHeart said:


> Taking. Thanks!



Moon was faster.




Maple said:


> Taking, thank you. ~
> 
> Could you please add dotted borders to it? I'm not currently on my laptop to be able to.





He make fizzy water. "fart"


----------



## Riley F. (Sep 27, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



150 x 200?


----------



## Shaz (Sep 27, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​





I'll take it.



Thanks.


----------



## Drums (Sep 27, 2012)

Joo said:


> Moon was faster.



I could swear I hadnt seen that, despite checking many times. 
Anyways, the pink haired girl is not taken, right? Just making sure.


----------



## Maple (Sep 27, 2012)

Joo said:


> He make fizzy water. "fart"




Lol, Thank you.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 27, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Stock please.


----------



## Delicious (Sep 27, 2012)

​


----------



## Austin (Sep 27, 2012)

Delicious said:


> ​



Taking, need to spread


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (Sep 27, 2012)

Delicious said:


> ​



Taking. 150*200 please?


----------



## Billie (Sep 28, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> Stock please.






Sarahmint said:


> What is this from?


----------



## Billie (Sep 28, 2012)

MrBuu said:


> 150 x 200?


----------



## Revolution (Sep 28, 2012)

Please rep


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 28, 2012)

^  source ?


----------



## Lew (Sep 28, 2012)

Austin said:


> Taking, need to spread



Austin, if you let me have one, I'll give you a cookie :33


----------



## Revolution (Sep 28, 2012)

Please rep


----------



## Billie (Sep 28, 2012)

​


----------



## Plush (Sep 28, 2012)

Joo said:


>




_Taking. Thank you. _​


----------



## murasex (Sep 28, 2012)

credit

​


----------



## Sera (Sep 28, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking. Can I have this in 170 x 170 as well please?


----------



## santanico (Sep 29, 2012)

rep/cred is optional





​


----------



## santanico (Sep 29, 2012)

150x200 please?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 29, 2012)

thanks a lot


----------



## Billie (Sep 29, 2012)

Sera said:


> Taking. Can I have this in 170 x 170 as well please?






starr said:


> 150x200 please?


----------



## Billie (Sep 29, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Sep 29, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Sep 29, 2012)

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Maple (Sep 29, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking this. 
Will rep as soon as I spread.


----------



## santanico (Sep 29, 2012)

Joo said:


>


thanks~!~~


make this 150x200 and I owe you two reps


----------



## Anarch (Sep 29, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking , thanks


----------



## murasex (Sep 29, 2012)

credit

​


----------



## Mochi (Sep 29, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Geil, meins.


----------



## murasex (Sep 29, 2012)

credit

​


----------



## Billie (Sep 30, 2012)

starr said:


> make this 150x200


----------



## Billie (Sep 30, 2012)

​


----------



## tears (Sep 30, 2012)

​


----------



## Shaz (Sep 30, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​




I'll take this.
_I'll have to spread, I'll get back to you._

Thanks.


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 30, 2012)

tears said:


> ​



Taking these, thank you.


----------



## Hiccup (Sep 30, 2012)

starr said:


> rep/cred is optional



Taking~! pek


----------



## Billie (Sep 30, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Sep 30, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gold Roger (Sep 30, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking. 

Can I get a thin black border?


----------



## Billie (Sep 30, 2012)

Gold Roger said:


> Taking.
> 
> Can I get a thin black border?


----------



## Rima (Sep 30, 2012)

starr said:


> rep/cred is optional
> 
> 
> ​





Joo said:


> ​



Taking       .


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Sep 30, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking, thank you.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Sep 30, 2012)

Delicious said:


> ​



Hasn't been worn in over 48 hours, so I'll take the Natsu.

Also, who's the green-haired girl?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## Synn (Oct 1, 2012)

​


----------



## Momoko (Oct 1, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



I'll take these, cute avy's Joo! :33


----------



## Kid (Oct 1, 2012)

Synn said:


> ​



150x200 please.

thanks


----------



## Lovely Hope (Oct 1, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking..
Dotted border please?!:33..
Thanks..


----------



## Synn (Oct 1, 2012)

KidKid said:


> 150x200 please.
> 
> thanks


----------



## Rapidus (Oct 1, 2012)

Synn said:


> ​



Can I get the stocks to all three, and the middle one in a resize of 125x125 with a white, full border.


----------



## Billie (Oct 1, 2012)

Rapidus Procella said:


> Can I get the stocks to all three, and the middle one in a resize of 125x125 with a white, full border.


----------



## Billie (Oct 1, 2012)

Lovely Hope said:


> Taking..
> Dotted border please?!:33..
> Thanks..


----------



## Synn (Oct 1, 2012)

Rapidus Procella said:


> Can I get the stocks to all three, and the middle one in a resize of 125x125 with a white, full border.


----------



## Billie (Oct 1, 2012)

​


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 1, 2012)

>



Which series are these from?


----------



## Synn (Oct 1, 2012)

150x200 please


----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 1, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​


Taking              .


----------



## Billie (Oct 1, 2012)

Synn said:


> 150x200 please


----------



## Synn (Oct 1, 2012)

Joo said:


>



Thank you.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Oct 1, 2012)

Taking this one.


----------



## Samehada (Oct 1, 2012)

Hakan Erkan said:


> Taking this one.



Damn you


----------



## Billie (Oct 1, 2012)

​


----------



## Synn (Oct 1, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



mine, have to spread


----------



## santanico (Oct 1, 2012)

150x200?


----------



## Lew (Oct 1, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking this, here's some rep


----------



## Chuck (Oct 1, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Where is this from?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 1, 2012)

starr said:


> 150x200?


----------



## Billie (Oct 2, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Oct 2, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Which series are these from?


1. Suigintou (Rozen Maiden)
2. Ryouji Kaji (Neon Genesis Evangelion)



The Flying Chuck said:


> Where is this from?


----------



## Hariti (Oct 2, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking,thanks <3


----------



## Distance (Oct 2, 2012)

I'll take this.


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 2, 2012)

Since Hariti took Mustang  this will have to do


Cheers. Will rep asap =p


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 2, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​


Taking, thanks.


----------



## Billie (Oct 2, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Oct 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Bleach Manga Spoiler_ 







*Spoiler*: _Naruto Manga Spoiler_


----------



## Billie (Oct 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Kuroko no Basket Manga Spoiler_


----------



## Ghost (Oct 2, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naruto Manga Spoiler_



taking this.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 2, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naruto Manga Spoiler_



Taking, thanks.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 2, 2012)

Taking this.


----------



## Synn (Oct 2, 2012)

​


----------



## santanico (Oct 2, 2012)

150x200?            .


----------



## Billie (Oct 2, 2012)

starr said:


> 150x200?            .


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 3, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Bleach Manga Spoiler_



Taking this one.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Oct 3, 2012)

Joo said:


>



taking    .


----------



## Revolution (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 3, 2012)

tears said:


> ​



 Thanks.


----------



## Billie (Oct 3, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hariti (Oct 3, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking

Gotta spread,will rep asap


----------



## Lovely Hope (Oct 3, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naruto Manga Spoiler_



Taking..have to spread ..


----------



## Hariti (Oct 3, 2012)

*Rep if taking*

​


----------



## Billie (Oct 3, 2012)

Hariti said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Rep and taking.


----------



## Synn (Oct 3, 2012)

​


----------



## Synn (Oct 3, 2012)

​


----------



## ℛei (Oct 3, 2012)

Hariti said:


> *Rep if taking*
> [​





Synn said:


> ​



Taking those

thanks guys


----------



## Synn (Oct 3, 2012)

​


----------



## Plush (Oct 3, 2012)

_Taking, thank you. _​


----------



## SaskeKun (Oct 3, 2012)

Synn said:


> ​


Taking


----------



## Synn (Oct 3, 2012)

no resizes


​


----------



## Synn (Oct 3, 2012)

no resizes


​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Synn (Oct 3, 2012)

no resizes

​


----------



## Synn (Oct 3, 2012)

no resizes

​


----------



## Мoon (Oct 3, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​


Taking. will rep


----------



## Kid (Oct 3, 2012)

*Rep if taking*


----------



## Chuck (Oct 3, 2012)

Synn said:


> no resizes
> ​



Stocks & source please.


----------



## Synn (Oct 3, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> Stocks








The Flying Chuck said:


> source please



Tumblr


----------



## Plush (Oct 3, 2012)

*Rep if taking~​*



​


----------



## Synn (Oct 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Naruto Manga Spoilers_


----------



## Momoko (Oct 3, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*
> 
> ​



Takkingg. *//* <3 Thanks plushie. 
Could you resize them please?


----------



## Plush (Oct 3, 2012)

Amber said:


> Takkingg. *//* <3 Thanks plushie.
> Could you resize them please?




_Here you go._ 

​


----------



## G (Oct 3, 2012)

Synn said:


> no resizes
> ​





Synn said:


> no resizes
> ​





Taking these.


----------



## Vash (Oct 3, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naruto Manga Spoilers_



Taking these, thank you.


----------



## Billie (Oct 3, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~
> 
> *​


Without Border, please.


----------



## Plush (Oct 3, 2012)

Joo said:


> Without Border, please.




​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 3, 2012)

Synn said:


> ​



taking this one, thank you ^^


----------



## Rima (Oct 3, 2012)

Hariti said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ​



Taking.


----------



## Fay (Oct 3, 2012)

Hariti said:


> *Rep if taking*​



This please


----------



## ? (Oct 3, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Taking              .


----------



## santanico (Oct 3, 2012)

random sigs, rep/cred optional


​


----------



## Araragi (Oct 3, 2012)

wow repped


----------



## izzyisozaki (Oct 4, 2012)

I'll haz it.


----------



## Billie (Oct 4, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lew (Oct 4, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking this 

Have to spread.

edit: 24'd now


----------



## Revolution (Oct 4, 2012)

starr said:


> random sigs, rep/cred optional
> 
> 
> ​



 THESE ARE ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!  WHO IS THE ARTIST OF THE TOP?


----------



## Billie (Oct 4, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> THESE ARE ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!  WHO IS THE ARTIST OF THE TOP?


----------



## Shaz (Oct 4, 2012)

Rep if taking!




*Note: Made a while ago, no longer able to edit.​


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 4, 2012)

Taking.Reped.


----------



## Zach (Oct 4, 2012)

Taking these                .


----------



## Billie (Oct 4, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## santanico (Oct 4, 2012)

Joo said:


>



150x200?


----------



## Scizor (Oct 4, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Stock, please.


----------



## G (Oct 4, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



taking             .


----------



## Billie (Oct 4, 2012)

starr said:


> 150x200?


 



Scizor said:


> Stock, please.


----------



## Billie (Oct 5, 2012)

​


----------



## Plush (Oct 5, 2012)

_Mine; thank you. _​


----------



## Fay (Oct 5, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Rep if taking!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These please :33


----------



## Billie (Oct 5, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Synn (Oct 5, 2012)

no resizes
​


----------



## Synn (Oct 5, 2012)

no resizes
​


----------



## Synn (Oct 5, 2012)

no resizes
​


----------



## Billie (Oct 5, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 5, 2012)

ty                                .


----------



## Plush (Oct 5, 2012)

*Rep if taking~​*



​


----------



## Synn (Oct 5, 2012)

no resizes

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imagine (Oct 5, 2012)

Mine.


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Oct 5, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*
> ​



Taking. **


----------



## Billie (Oct 5, 2012)

Synn said:


> no resizes
> 
> 
> ​


Rep and taking.


----------



## Prototype (Oct 5, 2012)

Taking, thank you.


----------



## Maple (Oct 5, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*



Thank you


----------



## Momoko (Oct 5, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*
> ​



Yui~!   
Taking. Thanks Plush.


----------



## Lew (Oct 5, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking this Plushiewana


----------



## Synn (Oct 5, 2012)

Joo said:


> Rep and taking.



Don't forget to rep. ;D


----------



## Zoan Marco (Oct 5, 2012)

Synn said:


> no resizes​



Taking thanks.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 5, 2012)

Synn said:


> ​



BEAUTIFUL!

I'll take, thank you Synn


----------



## Rima (Oct 5, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Taking.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 5, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Going to be taking this.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## Hariti (Oct 6, 2012)

Taking Shizuo


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 6, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking this one aaw


----------



## Chuck (Oct 6, 2012)

Synn said:


> no resizes
> ​



Stock & source please.


----------



## Synn (Oct 6, 2012)

Chuck said:


> Stock & source please.





tumblr


----------



## Hariti (Oct 6, 2012)

_*Rep if taking*_

​


----------



## Hariti (Oct 6, 2012)

_*Rep if taking*_

​


----------



## ℛei (Oct 6, 2012)

Hariti said:


> _*Rep if taking*_
> ​



Mine  Sunako will kill me

repped


----------



## Plush (Oct 6, 2012)

Hariti said:


>



_Taking. 

Thank you. _​


----------



## andrea (Oct 6, 2012)

Reiki said:


> Mine  Sunako will kill me



dammit reirei you were too fast 


150x200? :33


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 6, 2012)

thanks                                         .


----------



## Santí (Oct 6, 2012)

Taking this one.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 6, 2012)

Hariti said:


> _*Rep if taking*_​



Taking                                                            .


----------



## Metaro (Oct 6, 2012)

Taking   .


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 6, 2012)

taking, thank you 



Lysandra said:


> dammit reirei you were too fast



she has this annoying ability of always taking the bestest ones 





> 150x200? :33


----------



## andrea (Oct 6, 2012)

thanks pek


----------



## Revolution (Oct 6, 2012)

Hariti, all of those are amazing!

Synn, Ill rep you after my 24 wears off.


----------



## Rima (Oct 6, 2012)

Hariti said:


> _*Rep if taking*_
> ​



Taking.

Gotta Spread.


----------



## Hiccup (Oct 6, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_


​


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 6, 2012)

Hariti said:


> _*Rep if taking*_​


taking repped


----------



## Plush (Oct 7, 2012)

*Rep if taking~​*​


----------



## Plush (Oct 7, 2012)

*Rep if taking~​*
​


----------



## Plush (Oct 7, 2012)

*Rep if taking~​*​


----------



## Nim (Oct 7, 2012)

Where is this from?


----------



## andrea (Oct 7, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*​





Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*​



150x200? :33


----------



## SaskeKun (Oct 7, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*​


Takingpek


Nim♥ said:


> Where is this from?


It's from the anime K


----------



## Lew (Oct 7, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*​



Taking this Plushiewana 

24'd


----------



## andrea (Oct 7, 2012)

*> REP IF YOU TAKE*​


​


----------



## Plush (Oct 7, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> 150x200? :33









_Taking. Thank you. _​


----------



## ℛei (Oct 7, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> dammit reirei you were too fast


this time you were fast and stole that Delena one ;___;


ane said:


> she has this annoying ability of always taking the bestest ones


I'm sorry 


Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*
> [/INDENT]



thanks,mine


----------



## Hiccup (Oct 7, 2012)

_Rep if taking~_





​


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 7, 2012)

Joo said:


> [
> 
> ​



dont think anyone took this need to spread for rep though.


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Oct 7, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*​



Taking. 
Need to spread for rep.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 7, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*​




Thank you. 


Hang on, I'll need to spread. :sweat


----------



## Momoko (Oct 7, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*​



Taking this avy, Plush. Thank you. 




Lysandra said:


> *> REP IF YOU TAKE*​
> 
> ​



This too. Thnx. :33


----------



## Meia (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you   .


----------



## Billie (Oct 7, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Oct 7, 2012)

​


----------



## Raiden (Oct 7, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*
> [/INDENT]



I'll take this : ).


----------



## Chuck (Oct 8, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Stock please



> ​



But taking this. Thanks.


----------



## Araragi (Oct 8, 2012)

Plush said:


> *Rep if taking~​*​



I now have a really good idea for a set


----------



## Maple (Oct 8, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking this, thanks.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Oct 8, 2012)

Joo said:


> [ ​



Taking this one.


----------



## ? (Oct 8, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​


Taking             .


----------



## Billie (Oct 8, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Oct 8, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Oct 8, 2012)

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Chuck (Oct 8, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Stocks for these as well please.


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 8, 2012)

170x170 please

which anime?


----------



## Billie (Oct 8, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> 170x170 please
> 
> which anime?





Ano Natsu de Matteru


----------



## Billie (Oct 8, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Synn (Oct 8, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



150x200 please


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Oct 8, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking. **


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 8, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking this one.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Santí (Oct 9, 2012)

Taking, gotta spread <3


----------



## Chuck (Oct 9, 2012)

Stock please.


----------



## andrea (Oct 9, 2012)

ane said:


>



150x200 please ane? :33


----------



## Billie (Oct 9, 2012)

Chuck said:


> Stocks for these as well please.



The rest is in your  Messages Folder.


----------



## Billie (Oct 9, 2012)

Synn said:


> 150x200 please


----------



## Synn (Oct 9, 2012)

Joo said:


>



Thanks      .


----------



## andrea (Oct 9, 2012)

*> REP IF YOU TAKE*​



​


----------



## Billie (Oct 9, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Distance (Oct 9, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​


 
taking. +reps.


----------



## Rapidus (Oct 9, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking the Cory Taylor/Slipknot one. Can I have the stocks for all three? :33

EDIT:  I have to spread before I can give more rep. ;~;


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 9, 2012)

Sant? said:


> Taking, gotta spread <3



funny, back in  that was my plan B for you 



Chuck said:


> Stock please.







Lysandra said:


> 150x200 please ane? :33





in second one there isn't much to have 150 x 200, sorry about that :/


----------



## andrea (Oct 9, 2012)

it's okay they're perfect


----------



## Revolution (Oct 9, 2012)

ane said:


>



THANK YOU 

Can I have the stock for these?



Lysandra said:


> *> REP IF YOU TAKE*​
> ​



.  Will rep after 24


----------



## Billie (Oct 10, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Oct 10, 2012)

​


----------



## Momoko (Oct 10, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking this one, Thnx!


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​




I'll take it.



Thanks.


----------



## Billie (Oct 10, 2012)

​


----------



## SaskeKun (Oct 10, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *> REP IF YOU TAKE*​
> 
> ​


Beautiful! taking
might I get the second one in 170x170?


----------



## andrea (Oct 10, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Beautiful! taking
> might I get the second one in 170x170?


----------



## SaskeKun (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Hariti (Oct 10, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



OMG MIKE
YESSSS
Thank you


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 11, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> THANK YOU
> 
> Can I have the stock for these?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## Billie (Oct 11, 2012)

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## andrea (Oct 11, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



150x200   ?


----------



## Billie (Oct 11, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> 150x200   ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anarch (Oct 11, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking , thanks 

EDIT : will rep after spreading a bit


----------



## Hariti (Oct 11, 2012)

_*Rep if taking*_


​


----------



## Hariti (Oct 11, 2012)

_*Rep if taking*_


​


----------



## Billie (Oct 11, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ? (Oct 11, 2012)

Taking               .


----------



## Billie (Oct 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Naruto Manga Spoiler_ 






 ​


----------



## Billie (Oct 11, 2012)

​


----------



## andrea (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks Joo will rep once I spread


----------



## Imagine (Oct 11, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking                                           .


----------



## SaskeKun (Oct 11, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Could I get this in 170x170 please?


----------



## Melodie (Oct 11, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



170x170 please. ​


----------



## Lew (Oct 11, 2012)

Hariti said:


> _*Rep if taking*_​



Taking this :33
Can I get a dotted border please :33


----------



## Revolution (Oct 11, 2012)

ane said:


> ]



So taking. Will rep soon


----------



## Anarch (Oct 11, 2012)

​


----------



## Mochi (Oct 11, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Mine            .


----------



## Imagine (Oct 11, 2012)

Anarch said:


> [​



Taking                                       .


----------



## Hariti (Oct 11, 2012)

NufcLew said:


> Taking this :33
> Can I get a dotted border please :33


----------



## Vash (Oct 11, 2012)

Hariti said:


> _*Rep if taking*_





Hariti said:


> _*Rep if taking*_



Taking these, thanks you.


----------



## Gold Roger (Oct 11, 2012)

Taking.


----------



## Synn (Oct 11, 2012)

​


----------



## Araragi (Oct 11, 2012)

Joo said:


> mine, thnx​


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 11, 2012)

Anarch said:


> ​



What are these from?


----------



## Anarch (Oct 12, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> What are these from?



              .


----------



## Chuck (Oct 12, 2012)

Synn said:


> ​



Which episode was this from?


----------



## Billie (Oct 12, 2012)

Chuck said:


> Which episode was this from?


----------



## tears (Oct 12, 2012)

​


----------



## Vice (Oct 12, 2012)

Assuming Chuck didn't take this, taking.


----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 12, 2012)

thx               .


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 12, 2012)

tears said:


> ​



Mine  .


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Oct 12, 2012)

Anarch said:


> ​


Taking


Vice said:


> Assuming Chuck didn't take this, taking.


----------



## santanico (Oct 12, 2012)

150x200 by any chance?


----------



## Ghost (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Billie (Oct 12, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Oct 12, 2012)

​


----------



## Momoko (Oct 12, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking this avy..  Thankss.


----------



## Vash (Oct 12, 2012)

​


----------



## santanico (Oct 12, 2012)

make this 150x200 please?


----------



## Ghost (Oct 12, 2012)

Jak said:


> ​




taking. ​


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 12, 2012)

ty                                 .


----------



## Vash (Oct 12, 2012)

starr said:


> make this 150x200 please?



Here you go ~


----------



## santanico (Oct 12, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Anarch (Oct 12, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Oct 12, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Oct 12, 2012)

​


----------



## santanico (Oct 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _naruto manga spoilers_


----------



## Revolution (Oct 12, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



What is this from?  Looks amazing!



Jak said:


> ​



Taking this.


----------



## ShurikenGirl7 (Oct 12, 2012)

Looks like this one wasn't taken.  Thanks, Hariti!  :33


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Fiona (Oct 12, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Rep is Optional*
> 
> 
> ​




Will rep as soon as my 24 is up


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## kyochi (Oct 13, 2012)

>



thank you 
I stole a whole lot more but whatevs


----------



## tears (Oct 13, 2012)

starr said:


> 150x200 by any chance?



hope this ok


----------



## tears (Oct 13, 2012)

​


----------



## Fiona (Oct 13, 2012)

tears said:


> ​



DONT YOU JUDGE ME


----------



## Billie (Oct 13, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Oct 13, 2012)

​


----------



## Juli (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## Synn (Oct 13, 2012)

150x200, please


----------



## Billie (Oct 13, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Oct 13, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Oct 13, 2012)

​


----------



## santanico (Oct 13, 2012)

Joo said:


>



omg re-size please


----------



## Billie (Oct 13, 2012)

starr said:


> omg re-size please


----------



## Juli (Oct 13, 2012)

Synn said:


> 150x200, please



Here you go.


----------



## Synn (Oct 13, 2012)

Juli said:


> Here you go.



I love you, Christine pek


----------



## Plush (Oct 13, 2012)

_Taking, thank you.  _​


----------



## Chuck (Oct 13, 2012)

Vice said:


> Assuming Chuck didn't take this, taking.



Don't worry, I only wanted the stock.




tears said:


> ​





Fiona said:


> DONT YOU JUDGE ME



Can someone clarify the rules for me, can two users wear the same ava but of different sizes; like one wears the 150X200 and the other wears 150X150? If not then stock and resize to 150X150 for this one please.


----------



## ℛei (Oct 13, 2012)

mine  thanks


----------



## Sine (Oct 13, 2012)

taking  it


----------



## Billie (Oct 13, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Oct 13, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Oct 13, 2012)

​


----------



## Selva (Oct 13, 2012)

:3





​


----------



## santanico (Oct 13, 2012)

Joo said:


>



thanks! I'll rep again asap



Chuck said:


> Can someone clarify the rules for me, can two users wear the same ava but of different sizes; like one wears the 150X200 and the other wears 150X150? If not then stock and resize to 150X150 for this one please.



Not if someone has claimed it already, doesn't matter what size. Unless you're using it for another site


----------



## Revolution (Oct 13, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​





tears said:


> ​



Taking both. What is the girl from?


----------



## Melodie (Oct 13, 2012)

Selva said:


> ​



Taking.

Could you please resize the aladdin one to 170x170 "?


----------



## Selva (Oct 13, 2012)

Melodie said:


> Taking.
> 
> Could you please resize the aladdin one to 170x170 "?


----------



## SaskeKun (Oct 13, 2012)

Selva said:


> ​


Taking this


----------



## Billie (Oct 13, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Oct 13, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Oct 13, 2012)

​


----------



## CandyCocaine (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## Fiona (Oct 14, 2012)

Rep and Cred Please :33








​


----------



## Danielle (Oct 14, 2012)

Taking this re size please.


----------



## Rima (Oct 14, 2012)

Fiona said:


> Rep and Cred Please :33
> 
> 
> ​



Taking       .


----------



## Billie (Oct 14, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Oct 14, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Oct 14, 2012)

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mirrow (Oct 14, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​





Thank you! 

Can I get this one mirrored so she is facing the other way? 

Gotta spread


----------



## andrea (Oct 14, 2012)

ane said:


>



Resize please?


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 14, 2012)

Anarch said:


> ​



Taking,can I get a 150x200 version?


----------



## Billie (Oct 14, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Oct 14, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Oct 14, 2012)

Mirrow said:


> Can I get this one mirrored so she is facing the other way?


----------



## Momoko (Oct 14, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking these ones, Thanx .


----------



## Anarch (Oct 14, 2012)

White Hawk said:


> Taking,can I get a 150x200 version?


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks :33


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 14, 2012)

Riruka said:


> Taking this re size please.







Lysandra said:


> Resize please?





sorry, the other one wasn't big enough for 150 x 200, but I made it 170 x 170


----------



## andrea (Oct 14, 2012)

thank you ane :33


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 14, 2012)

ty

24'd at the moment, will rep asap


----------



## santanico (Oct 14, 2012)

Joo said:


>


you're killing meee
Taking , re-size please?


----------



## Metaro (Oct 14, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking , thanks    .


----------



## Seiji (Oct 14, 2012)

Juli said:


>




Taking. 

Rep'ed.


----------



## tears (Oct 14, 2012)

Chuck said:


> If not then stock and resize to 150X150 for this one please.


----------



## Magic (Oct 15, 2012)

............

taken


----------



## Revolution (Oct 15, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



YES and thank you :33


----------



## Synn (Oct 15, 2012)

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## santanico (Oct 15, 2012)

150x200 dear?


----------



## Synn (Oct 15, 2012)

starr said:


> 150x200 dear?


----------



## Billie (Oct 15, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lew (Oct 15, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking thank you

Dotted border please :33


----------



## Jena (Oct 15, 2012)

Disney dump. Icons originally made for tumblr. Rep/cred not necessary.


*Spoiler*: _Tangled_ 









*Spoiler*: _The Princess and the Frog_


----------



## Jena (Oct 15, 2012)

cont. 


*Spoiler*: _Mulan_ 









*Spoiler*: _Brave_


----------



## Jena (Oct 15, 2012)

cont.


*Spoiler*: _The Lion King_ 









*Spoiler*: _Assorted_


----------



## ℛei (Oct 16, 2012)

Synn said:


> [



taking,thank you


----------



## Shizune (Oct 16, 2012)

taking <3 
**


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 16, 2012)

Akainu:


Luffy:


Kenpachi:


funny franky:


dumb Luffy:


Would post more but can't find my old folders


----------



## Chuck (Oct 16, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Stock & source please.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 16, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Stock, please.


----------



## Lew (Oct 16, 2012)

Jena said:


> cont.



Taking these 2 thank you :33


----------



## Billie (Oct 16, 2012)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Oct 16, 2012)

Chuck said:


> Stock & source please.






Scizor said:


> Stock, please.


----------



## Zenith (Oct 16, 2012)

taking **


----------



## Lovely Hope (Oct 16, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking..


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 16, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



i believe this isn't being taken. chuck asked only for the stock and source.


----------



## Vash (Oct 16, 2012)

​


----------



## Shizune (Oct 16, 2012)

Taking <3
**


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Oct 16, 2012)

Jak said:


> ​



taking   .


----------



## Tazmo (Oct 16, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

